# Official Raw Discussion Thread 3/22



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Batista needs to cut a promo this week.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Hopefully Raw finishes strong heading in to Mania.

I expect the heels to come out on top in the handicap match, because if the faces win a handicap match against a heels, than they really don't have a chance one on one or in a triple threat. (Kayfabe)

Though something better happen between Legacy or else they might as well have just made it another handicap match at Mania.

One more big HBK/Taker promo as well please.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Pete Rose needs to get tombstoned by Kane and stay the fuck out of the way otherwise. This is a big Raw. Expecting some Shawn/Taker stuff, heated Batista/Cena promo and chaos in the handicap match.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

As long as we get a RAW that gets me hyped up for Wrestlemania 26, I will be happy with RAW.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

knowing Sheamus, hell probably just let Rhodes and DiBiase fight Orton and HHH themselves, and after they lose, run in and bicycle kick HHH and Orton. 
cuz MAN, can that guy bicycle kick everything in a ring. 

Taker is gonna get some revenge on HBK. 
hope for another MITB hype match. maybe have Christian win something and get his own ladder and climb and grab the suitcase? that'd get some nice pops.


----------



## ceberus (Sep 26, 2007)

Hoping for some badass Cena/Batista and Taker/Shawn promos. The tag match should be good and end up in Sheamus standing tall once again, lol.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Gonna be the first raw before wrestlemania, and wrestlemania PPV i watch live in years.. cant wait

btw do we know when the next draft is?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

kiss the stick said:


> btw do we know when the next draft is?


April 26th, Night after Extreme Rules PPV.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Are we expecting Ted and Cody to turn on each other tonight or at WM? Or at all for that matter? Actually looking forward to the ME and hoping for a MITB preview match with a few of the guys...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Should be an excellent Go-Home show for WrestleMania, the always deliver on these shows 

I am hoping that there is a HBK promo with Undertaker tonight and I am also looking forward for some reason to what the divas are doing as well and I just hope they dont make a gay tag match for WrestleMania although it seems like it may, I hope at least it is for both the Women's and Divas Championships to make it more intresting.

It will probobly be Big Show VS R-Truth and Miz VS Morrison or Vica versa tonight and then there will be another promo from Batista and Cena will still look like he is the underdog heading into WrestleMania XXVI.

And I am also with the majortiy.... Tombstone to Pete Rose Part 3!!!!!


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

It should be a good RAW as it is the last RAW before Wrestlemania 26. Hopefully we'll get some sort of match involving some of the Money In The Bank competitors, maybe an 8 Man Tag Team match or something. HHH & Orton vs. Sheamus, DiBiase, & Rhodes should also be good, and I'm also wondering when DiBiase and Rhodes will turn on each other because it's bound to happen.

Oh yeah, and a Tombstone to Pete Rose I'm also crossing my fingers for.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Derek said:


> Six days before The Biggest Spectacle of Them All, Triple H teams with Randy Orton to battle their respective WrestleMania opponents, Sheamus, Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase. Who will stand tall before stepping on The Grandest Stage?
> 
> Last Raw before Mania. Discuss.​



_I see the light in the sand.
Time to find out, who I am!
Lookin' back to see where I stand.

Evolution!, Evolution!_


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Can't wait to see Sheamus kicking everyone's ass...err...head.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I think Cody and Ted should turn on each other... would make this random triple threat at Mania make a little more sense. Also interested to see which way Orton and Triple H are going to act around each other as a team.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

4hisdamnself said:


> _I see the light in the sand.
> Time to find out, who I am!
> Lookin' back to see where I stand.
> 
> Evolution!, Evolution!_


I'd mark


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

4hisdamnself said:


> _I see the light in the sand.
> Time to find out, who I am!
> Lookin' back to see where I stand.
> 
> Evolution!, Evolution!_


Wolfpac back at Destination X then the next night on Raw a possible small Evolution comeback lmao


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I can see this match happen on raw tonight.

Eve and Gail kim vs Michelle McCool and Layla.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

The last show before WM...I think tonight is going to be great. SD and NXT are also going to be taped tonight, so I hope we also get to see some SD stars in matches. Looking forward to Orton/HHH vs. Sheamus/Legacy. It's going to be interesting how Orton and HHH work together and I too think that Rhodes or Dibiase should make a turn tonight.

Can't wait!


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

We gotta have a Pete Rose tombstone! But we didn't see any Stunners last week, so I'm not really expecting anything. Still though, very excited for tonight's Supershow! I'm very determined to enjoy the show no matter what, since it's gonna be the last one I see before I leave for Florida... Just in time to miss what might be one of the greatest WrestleManias of all time. Great timing, right? Oh well, at least I'll have it recorded and waiting for me when I get back.


----------



## nWoStyle (Jul 13, 2009)

Well if RAW is bad I just gotta change it and watch the Circus that will be playing on Spike...Only to flip it back to USA because well...its a circus.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I hope Raw pulls out all the stops now, EVERYTHING has to be hard sell for Wrestlemania.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

are nxt,raw and sd all taped tonight in the same place? if that is the case is there no superstars this week?

I cant wait for raw tonight the last chance to build some more hype before mania!!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I think Cody and Ted should turn on each other... would make this random triple threat at Mania make a little more sense. *Also interested to see which way Orton and Triple H are going to act around each other as a team*.


Agreed. Maybe HHH and Orton will come to blows and the heels will win that way? Who knows. I'm just excited that it's the final Raw before Mania. It's funny to think that I'll be there live for Raw next week. And for Mania too lol. Can't fucking wait!


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

OML said:


> are nxt,raw and sd all taped tonight in the same place? if that is the case is there no superstars this week?
> 
> I cant wait for raw tonight the last chance to build some more hype before mania!!


wrestlinginc.com says Superstars is being taped as well.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

8 on 1 Handicap match - Kane vs the other people in the MitB tonight thanks to Pete.

:side:


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Since tonight is not only the Raw broadcast, but the tapings for Superstars, NXT and Smackdown, any final changes to the card will go down tonight.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm pretty excited for Raw tonight, mainly because it means I'm one day closer to flying to Phoenix for Wrestlemania 26.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm expecting WWE too pull out all the shots for tonights show as they normally do with the show before Mania. Expecting another segment from Bret/Vince and Cena/Batista. Also interested as someone else said too see how it works with Triple H and Orton.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Just a reminder for those in the UK/Ireland ect. Just like last week Raw is on an hour earlier. 1am for us.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i dont think WWE expects most fans to remember pete ross/kane since they're all like 10 years old these days, so i dont think we will get a tombstone.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

VRsick said:


> i dont think WWE expects most fans to remember pete ross/kane since they're all like 10 years old these days, so i dont think we will get a tombstone.


Thats what video packages are for.:agree:


----------



## Punkkid01 (Jan 2, 2008)

might be a good show if its true every superstar will be on the show tonight


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

VRsick said:


> i dont think WWE expects most fans to remember pete ross/kane since they're all like 10 years old these days, so i dont think we will get a tombstone.


then Pete Rose wouldn't even be on Raw. don't know how they COULDN'T at least have some Rose/Kane interaction. Kane is the reason Rose ever got famous in the WWF/E


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Morrison Follower said:


> It's going to be interesting how Orton and HHH work together and I too think that Rhodes or Dibiase should make a turn tonight.
> 
> Can't wait!


just hope that if they cut a promo together that HHH will not act once again like he is Orton's daddy talking about the "little boy that i puted in my bag around Evolution "


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Out of every RAW during the year, the one before WM is always one of the best. I'm looking forward to HHH & Randy Orton vs. Legacy & Sheamus. I would also like to see what the deal is with MITB, is it 9 guys or 10 guys? I would be excited to see a former star return as the 10th entrant, someone like Booker T or Rikishi.

I would be satisfied with HBK/Taker, Jericho/Edge, & Bret/Vince all having segments hyping their matches also.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

nocturnalg said:


> Since tonight is not only the Raw broadcast, but the tapings for Superstars, NXT and Smackdown, any final changes to the card will go down tonight.


Holy Crap that's a killer taping. I hope the crowd won't be dead for Raw after sitting through Superstars, NXT and SD. That's like 6 hours if I'm correct?


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

This is a 3 hour? Is that 1-4am GMT?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

tonymontoya said:


> This is a 3 hour? Is that 1-4am GMT?


No, it's a 2 hour show but it starts at 1:00am for us here in the UK because of daylight saving time I think.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Okay, thanks! This daylight savings time thing is confusing me a lot.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

^^^1am to 3:15am according to my Sky planner

Should be a good Raw.

I'd like the Divas match for WM26 to be announced as an eight diva tag match:

Beth Phoenix, Eve, Gail Kim & Kelly Kelly vs. Michelle McCool, Layla, Maryse & Vickie Guerrero


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Angel Phantom said:


> Should be an excellent Go-Home show for WrestleMania, the always deliver on these shows
> 
> *I am hoping that there is a HBK promo with Undertaker* tonight and I am also looking forward for some reason to what the divas are doing as well and I just hope they dont make a gay tag match for WrestleMania although it seems like it may, I hope at least it is for both the Women's and Divas Championships to make it more intresting.
> 
> ...



The way Smackdown ended, You know Taker isn't gonna just sit around..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Looking forward to RAW, and then WRESTLEMANIA TIME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

nocturnalg said:


> Since tonight is not only the Raw broadcast, but the tapings for Superstars, NXT and Smackdown, any final changes to the card will go down tonight.


Holy crap, how long is that going to take to film.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Looking forward to RAW, and then WRESTLEMANIA TIME!!!!!!!!!!



I'm with you their, Just hoping Beth get's on the card...It's payday for me friday so i will be buying my equipment ready for sunday..

8*D8*D


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

They should have Michelle&Maryse vs Beth&Eve in a winner takes all match. And if they go with an 8 divas tag match I hope they put a stipulation involving the titles in the picture to atleast make the match interesting.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

youngb11 said:


> Holy crap, how long is that going to take to film.


well nxt and superstars will prob only have 2 matches and prob 2 or 3 for sd. it will be like sd last year where they have a few matches and stuff from fanfest


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Tonight will be EPIC. Match time won't be long, but I don't mind on this occasion. The build has been pretty good to all matches, bar Triple H/Sheamus, but its more a stopgap than a full-blown feud. I expect a really good edition and am interested to see how the show ends, whether its a showdown between Hart/McMahon, HBK/Taker or a match which ends in a massive brawl between various guys. I'd assume it will be one of the two latter options.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I AM FUCKING BUZZING FOR WRESTLEMANIA


I just want pete rose to get owned once more by the big red jobber Kane...


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> I AM FUCKING BUZZING FOR WRESTLEMANIA
> 
> *
> I just want pete rose to get owned once more by the big red jobber Kane...*



Still a favourite of mine. Pete never got his revenge on Kane, so maybe Kane might appear with this being the last week before Wrestlemania


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Hope they don't phone all of this shit in taping multiple shows. They need to throw everything into Batista/Cena and HBK/Taker tonight, fuck HHH/Sheamus and Vince/Bret has had more than enough time.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Kane and Pete Rose angle is so old
I doubt any of the kids even know about the original. Although the same can be said of Bret Hart but hes an entirely different story.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Inertia said:


> Hope they don't phone all of this shit in taping multiple shows. They need to throw everything into Batista/Cena and HBK/Taker tonight, fuck HHH/Sheamus and Vince/Bret has had more than enough time.


probably end with Cena/Batista, im also intrigue on the whole Legacy situation.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Should be a great go home Raw into Wrestlemania that should deliver on what it needs to do. All the big matches getting a final angle before Wrestlemania, yeah should be a great show.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm having hopes for any kind of Kane/Pete Rose interaction


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

crowd looked pump!


----------



## RetroGamer (Mar 2, 2010)

Main event looks like shit. I'll be watching TNA.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RetroGamer said:


> Main event looks like shit. I'll be watching TNA.


cool story bro.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

And we're off!!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Vintage WWE opening!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Triple H and Orton coming out to Line in the Sand = second biggest mark out of the century [if it happens that is]


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

HBK to start us off!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

different color ropes


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

i like the pose he did lol

Edit: White ropes?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

why are the ropes white? anyways its awesome


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

17-1.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ooooh, Shawn giving a history lesson


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

why are the ropes white?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

heel turn


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

wwe wasted this entire decade by making hbk a face, anyone agree??


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

nxt ring ropes are white
is he trying to be heel?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Damn, he seriously just brought up when he threw Jannety through Beefcake's Barber Shop window... thats awesome.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I totally called that tag match last week lol!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol is he making it obvious?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

half baked kid


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

He's not done yet, not one bit!

haha, Haltblake Kid.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

lol "Heart Bake Kid"


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Great Muta said:


> Damn, he seriously just brought up when he threw Jannety through Beefcake's Barber Shop window... thats awesome.


Love it when stuff like that is mentioned!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Here we go


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

seriously taker losing would be one of the worst bussiness decisions ever, if they go that route


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mixed reactions


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Damn this video package is fucking epic!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Did taker just video promo him?!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This is a great video package!


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

holy shit EPIC PROMO


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, that brought back so many good memories from the 90s.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Still don't think Shawn is winning though, Shawn video package? There's also a Shawn Micheals career history thing at Axxess this year too? Yep, Taker is winning.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

1985-2010


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Taker needs to show up...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, Taker! face to face! He gets Pete Rose....


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

baseball really needs to lift the ban on pete rose.

enough is enough


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

If you listen carefully, you can hear the crowd not care


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ARGH Pete Rose!!!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm marking out for the MLB Fox music.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Pete Rose is a baseball legend but a broke asshole also.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

wtf at this kane, now?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kane in a match that serves importance? No way


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol yeesss


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Pete sounds damn drunk.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

pete rose is actually a good host lol, kinda out there but kane vs the show stoper should be a good match


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol he is still bitter lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

What's with the white ropes tonight?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, Pete makes John Morrison look comfortable on the mic :lmao


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Pete Rose and Kane rivalry revival :lmao YES! This is awesome.


----------



## JABradt85 (Dec 30, 2009)

TheRealThing said:


> Pete sounds damn drunk.


This or a stroke.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

HBK needs to rock some Macho Man style sunglasses to cover up his lazy eye, its sorta distracting.

Kane vs. HBK is a match we haven't seen very many times so I'm excited for that.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

No, the first time they ever met was when they were the final two at the 2005 Royal Rumble.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Kane actually facing someone decent and in amatch that is somewhat important?


----------



## Trinston (Jun 6, 2006)

HBK used to looks so awesome.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Pete Rose actually booked a match. When was the last time a guest host has done this? :lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Pete Rose is gonna get chokeslammed by Kane tonight then?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> Pete Rose actually booked a match. When was the last time a guest host has done this? :lmao


I just thought about that myself a few mins ago lol.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

The Pete Rose/Kane saga is never going to be anything less than enjoyable. Always love it.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

where's raw tonight??

would've been better if they were in cincinnati


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I bet next week HHH will say that it was him who put that HBK video promo up.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> where's raw tonight??
> 
> would've been better if they were in cincinnati


I think San Jose. California


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Morrison please just wrestle, don't talk just wrestle.

MIZ!!!!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> I just thought about that myself a few mins ago lol.


Last one I remember was Carl Edwards.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I pray for the day R-Truth is released. 

AWESOME MIZ


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Big Show back in his awesome shirt/poncho thing


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Now the ropes are red, illusion this is getting trippy


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

likin this match


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Big show on commentary!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

LMAOOOOOOOOO @ RTRUTH IN SLOW MOTION


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God that BIG SHOW! cutting in and out of Miz's music is annoying and really awful.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh god R-Truth dancing in slo-mo :no:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

They're giving us Miz/Morrison? Wouldn't have expected that to happen.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

R-Truth should never do slo mo again!


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

I think Truth just wanted to dance in slo-mo. You could see it in his face, he was so excited to get to do it.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow... Morrison still doesn't get love.... even with R-Truth carting him around


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

lol Show and Truth sound gay "watch my man" :lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Oooooohhh! Miz Vs Morrison! History there!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Miz Morrison meeting again. Miz has risen so much in a year while Morrison hasn't been doing too much.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Morrison's entrance is pretty ****, especially with Truth in it >_>


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> They're giving us Miz/Morrison? Wouldn't have expected that to happen.


It was that or Show/Truth. ew.

By the way, who is Kane facing? I just tuned in.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Big Show is awesome.

"The only gold Morrison's got is on his pants"


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Haha, did you see the look King gave R-Truth?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol @ Cole clearly reading from his script


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Rtruth = making suburban white America cringe


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Sooooo, did they record NXT tonight or something?
Then didn't have enough time to change the ropes? 
What's going on, cause now they're red. Haha.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone else love when wrestlers (who can talk) give commentary?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

King looks uncomfortable


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Truth is awful on commentary every time Morrison does a move he has to say "thats my partner" "look at my partner".


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> I pray for the day R-Truth is released.
> 
> AWESOME MIZ


I also can't stand R-Truth, he is annoying as hell!

Also, the ropes are now red?


----------



## Dibiase57 (Dec 7, 2007)

lol at Big Show claiming something is "unsportsmanlike conduct"


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Great first match to start a hopefully really good RAW.

I really want to see a little more build-up with Legacy & Orton.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> Anyone else love when wrestlers (who can talk) give commentary?


Oh yeah. Big Show especially he's a natural. When he retires he should consider this position.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

King looks so uncomfortable, cole is just sad still, but no vintage..yet


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Dalexian said:


> Wow... Morrison still doesn't get love.... even with R-Truth carting him around


Morrison's face run is pretty much finished.


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes Shawn, we all know you won't be known as the heart bake kid.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> God Truth is awful on commentary every time Morrison does a move he has to say "thats my partner" "look at my partner".


R-Truth is just plain awful, his stupid song is the worst ever too.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

The woman in that Touch of Gray commercial is a harlette


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lic05 said:


> It was that or Show/Truth. ew.
> 
> By the way, who is Kane facing? I just tuned in.


Michaels in a no dq match, Pete Ross wants michaels to get revenge for em


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

I hope Cody turns on Ted tonight.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wo that was cool, never seen that before


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

kiss the stick said:


> Morrison's face run is pretty much finished.


Ya i agree wwe has tried so hard to get him over as a face but it just has'nt worked he's more naturalas a heel, hopefully at Mania he'l turn on R-Truth.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

HOLY SH*T
that neckbreaker on the apron wa nuts


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Holy shit that must have hurt


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

bme said:


> Michaels in a no dq match, *Pete Ross* wants michaels to get revenge for em


Clark Kent's best friend?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Big Show = BOSS


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Miz working the neck Nicely


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

big show is epic right now on commentary. King is barely talking


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

bme said:


> Michaels in a no dq match, Pete Ross wants michaels to get revenge for em


I have the feeling it will be a good match, thanks.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

big show ... good god he's awesome.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

"Im a tank..."


----------



## Dibiase57 (Dec 7, 2007)

I love Rtruth and big show on the mics, theyre doing pretty well


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Big Show is great on commentary.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Miz is carrying Morrison.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm also really interested in what happen between Randy/Ted/Cody later tonight too.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Truth eeesss... I'm not 25 anymore =[


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i can barely stand to listen to R-Truth anymore my ears are about to bleed.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

R-Truth has to be the worse wrestler to commentate ever. Stop talking, dude.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Show owning thruth


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The look king was giving R truth is hilarious :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

This is a great match


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Big Show is just amazing when he gets behind the desk. I'M A TANK!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

man big show is really really good on the commentator mic


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

can we please put some duct tape over r truth's mouth

starship pain, he's going to kill himself one day with that move.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Good match


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Morrison gets a pretty good reaction.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

stupid


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I hate JoMo but that was SICK.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

! I saw 6 people clap! Yay Morrison!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

John Morrison actually hit starship pain!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Would have much rather preferred a Miz win, but its all good with Big Show shoving R-Truth at the end.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Good match!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

HAAAA to quote R truth "AHAHAYAAADADADADADADYAHAHHAHHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Who the hell cares why the ropes changed.

Big Show is one of my favorite mic workers and he needs more oppurtunities. I'm all for him going into commentating when he's done in the ring for good.

Booker 's gimmick needs to stfu.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

R Truth reminding me of Lanzo in Training Day.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Trips, iwc enemy number one... ORTON THE LEGEND KILLER KICK A**


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh yeah new Orton shirt!

And I got it!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Joel said:


> R-Truth has to be the worse wrestler to commentate ever. Stop talking, dude.


You've clearly never heard Michelle McCool on commentary


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Watch out, Orton is growing his hair.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

ahhh the hair is returing and the tan is dieing away I see face turn coming under wwe logic


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I hate those f*cking spear chants


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Would have been epic if Orton asked Hunter, "how's your wife?".


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Why is Orton the bad guy? It was Triple H who beat the crap out of him in the first place:hmm:


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Watch out, Orton is growing his hair.


I can't see it growing to the extent whereby any of us are in danger to be fair.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I love that that one stupid word is the only thing driving this feud.... so much wasted potential


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

Morrison only gets pop when he beats the Miz, one of the top heels in the company.

Did you see the pop Morrison got? never seen that before.

has more to do with Miz than JoMo.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL its hilarious how wwe is trying so hard to make Edge's spear seem so deadly. If anything Edge does the worst spear ever.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Spear again?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Mmmmm Randy in HD...


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Joel said:


> Would have been epic if Orton asked Hunter, "how's your wife?".


:lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

That was a really good match for Raw recently. Glad to see HHH still hates Orton, and the face team don't have to be all buddy buddy. Although, I guess Orton's still heel.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Damn, gotta order WM now to see if Jericho gets the spear.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

good match & Show/Truth on commentary was funny as hell



PhilThePain said:


> Why is Orton the bad guy? It was Triple H who beat the crap out of him in the first place:hmm:


HHH is talkin about when Orton DDTed & kissed Stephanie.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Joel said:


> Would have been epic if Orton asked Hunter, "how's your wife?".


That would've actually been very epic... lol 

Even though I still don't like it, I've kinda gotten use to hearing "spear spear spear" ... meh <_<


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

PhilThePain said:


> Why is Orton the bad guy? It was Triple H who beat the crap out of him in the first place:hmm:


:lmao I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## RetroGamer (Mar 2, 2010)

I can do a better spear than edge. No I'm not kidding, I played high school football and would do it all the time during practices for fun. Edge is complete failure.


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

bme said:


> good match & Show/Truth on commentary was funny as hell
> 
> 
> 
> HHH is talkin about when Orton DDTed & kissed Stephanie.


Show wiped the floor with R-Truth on commentary lol

Truth seemed like he was at a loss for words


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Face Edge in PG is really sucky. The spear chant is annoying. Still love him though, but obviously more as a heel.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

:lmao people is booing the 49ers


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

"Codebreaker, Codebreaker, Codebreaker." Doesn't have the same effect does it?


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Mmmmm Randy in HD...


Do Creeps look better in 1080!?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

not a freaking cena is god promo again.....but batista is good right now


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL that is exactly how Edge won his first wwe title right after the chamber match Edge speared him.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

bme said:


> good match & Show/Truth on commentary was funny as hell
> 
> 
> 
> HHH is talkin about when Orton DDTed & kissed Stephanie.


Yeah but HHH started it. It should be Orton who's like "I didn't forget about Evolution Hunter. You better hope I don't kick your ass tonight"


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

SWAGGER BITCHES!!


----------



## indigofelixsimon (Jan 13, 2008)

10 men?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Well if Kofi is in this match, he wins.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Jack Swagger in a suit= ratings (at least for me :side

And this is where Kofi makes the MITB


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh... um... left field anyone?


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Fuck Kofi, fuck.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Looks like WWE finally gave in and had to put Kofi in MITB.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

swagger on the mic lol....pyro is going to explode another money in the bank and kofi is in it WITH A NEW [email protected]!!!

dammit its still jamacian like


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> Face Edge in PG is really sucky. The spear chant is annoying. Still love him though, but obviously more as a heel.


only time edge was good as a face was 2001-2002.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

MITB Qualifier?!?!?! Looks like Kingston IS in


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

haaaaa all those people who said kofi won't get in :no:


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh boy I wonder who will get the final MITB spot


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

YES KOFI gettin the last spot



shuriwhisper said:


> Show wiped the floor with R-Truth on commentary lol
> 
> Truth seemed like he was at a loss for words


yeah he did
i'm enjoying Show more than ever, him talkin sh*t to everyone is hilarious


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kofi for the win!!!!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol, I told you all Kofi would qualify.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

RetroGamer said:


> I can do a better spear than edge. No I'm not kidding, I played high school football and would do it all the time during practices for fun. Edge is complete failure.


I'm sure you can, hell I'm sure some of the kids in the chess club at your school could do a better spear than Edge. And you know what, it doesn't matter. What matters is that the crowd pops when he hits it. If they do, it's a good move.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

What the hell another mitb qualifying match, NO KOFI FUCK!!!!! Damn it 10 people the chances go way down for christian


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

3VK said:


> Do Creeps look better in 1080!?


It's a chick thing...
Randy=:faint:


----------



## JabroniDrive (Apr 4, 2009)

Pop for Kofi = win


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

officially 10


----------



## heel_mark (Sep 8, 2007)

kofi going in mitb


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

It's obvious Vlad is winning...


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL I guess Kofi is in


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Kozlov= Mr. MITB


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

YES! 

Vlad will be the 10th entrant... fuck Kofi!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I would definitely say Kof


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Would be funny if Kozlov won.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh now we got 10? i thought McIntyre was just in cause Vince likes him so Vince made it 9 guy's.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The Ultimate fuck you to Kofi if he doesn't win this match and Kozlov does.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

You're supposed to hate Kofi Kingston, Swagger. Don't give him friendly nicknames.


----------



## heel_mark (Sep 8, 2007)

A KOSLOV SIGHTING!?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

swagger is really good on the mic, and this match is really good lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Kozlov is actually looking good


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like Kofi's winning the strap, poor Christian


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Why does Kofi tie his hair like that?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I can't believe they brought Kozlov out tonight just to lose to Kofi.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

MITB lost appeal at participant 6.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Ugh now we got 10? i thought McIntyre was just in cause Vince likes him so Vince made it 9 guy's.


Stupid decision, Drew being the 9th man was the only thing he had going for him and they've just blown it fpalm


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I keep telling people Kofi IS winning MITB.


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

3VK said:


> Do Creeps look better in 1080!?


They sure do >:3 (no ****)

This is my first nite seeing Raw on my hdtv.

It's mind blowing x.x


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

So that's why Jack Swagger is rarely on Raw. He's been training for MITB!


----------



## Buff Is The Stuff (Mar 22, 2010)

Kofi is in MITB


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Well if it wasn't a lock that christian wasn't going to win mitb it's a lock now. 10 men....are they going to use 2 rings it's going to be a massive clusterfuck. 

Kofi got a freaking huge pop....damn


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Bout Damn Time


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kofi won. By God, the shocker of the century. :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

does koslov look skinnier?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

wow kofi chants were the loudest chants so far tonight


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Icon™ said:


> It's obvious Vlad is winning...


Really Really.......


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Kozlov gEts squashed

KOFI KINGSTON IS GOING TO WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn thats a lot of people in mitb


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh shit Kofi...is the depush over!?


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Just like I said. 

Kofi Kingston = Money In The Bank

Sorry Christian fans.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Kofi won.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Mid-card in the bank.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Caught with his pants on the ground!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

10 SUPERSTARS IN MITB?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

People are behind kofi, he will win. LOL at Swagger, he is at lost for words.


----------



## heel_mark (Sep 8, 2007)

I wouldnt rule out a swagger victory


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

JabroniDrive said:


> Pop for Kofi = win


yeah, better reactions than in January


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Couldn't they have just said no DQ like usual?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Swagger sounds really natural on commentary, in comparison to his mic work. Not particularly exciting, but competent. Kofi getting into MITB isn't a surprise, but I still don't see him winning. He'll have a good showing though.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Cole, you idiot.... Orton is younger than Sheamus


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Is Drew out of the MITB or something?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Well me and my fellow christian marks are pissed off right now.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Kozlov = 2008 Snitsky

McIntyre and Christian marks are sweating now.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Kofi will win MITB. I called it.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Pretty big pops for Kofi's entrance. Chants as he sets up for the win.

He's going to wrestlemania! Made my night already!!


----------



## Buff Is The Stuff (Mar 22, 2010)

HHH and RKO for the win...just sayin


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Kofi will win MITB. I called it.


Uh-uh. I called it months ago.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

NEXT? I thought the handicap match was the main event...


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Is Drew out of the MITB or something?


He's still in, there are now 10 people in the MITB match.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

The XL said:


> Kozlov = 2008 Snitsky
> 
> McIntyre and Christian marks are sweating now.


What McIntyre marks?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> NEXT? I thought the handicap match was the main event...


No! Freaking Kane vs. HBK is


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

CHRISTIAN IS FUCKING WINNING MITB, GET IT THROUGH YOUR HEADS!!!

Don't matter that Drew and Kofi are in...


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> NEXT? I thought the handicap match was the main event...


2 main events a Raw. Are you new?


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Well me and my fellow christian marks are pissed off right now.


No we aren't.


The XL said:


> Kozlov = 2008 Snitsky
> 
> McIntyre and Christian marks are sweating now.


No we aren't.



Ricebowl9999 said:


> Kofi will win MITB. I called it.


No he won't.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> NEXT? I thought the handicap match was the main event...


It probably be a segment with vince/bret, or cena/batista.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Rockhead said:


> Is Drew out of the MITB or something?


No, Kofi is now the 10th wrestler in this year's MITB


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

40% Drew
40% Kofi
10% Christian
10% Swagger


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

hey look, no botches from kofi lolz


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I cant stand Kofi he's just so sloppy in the ring and he never talks. The guy everyone says has no personality Daniel Bryan has showed more personality in the last 3 week's than Kofi has all of last year.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

10 people in MITB is a clusterfuck in my opinion. Gonna see some crazy spots though as you've got Bourne, Benjamin, and Kingston. I would say Fat Hardy as well, but yeah...


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Sad. They could've develop more interesting scenarios for The Legacy angle. Too bad HHH has to lump his pointless feud with it.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Even Owen Hart's wife?


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

cody still can't find his kneepads


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Rhodes needs to wear tights... something about him looks just effing WEIRD


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> Even Owen Hart's wife?


There's more chance of Owen turning up than his wife


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

The_Jiz said:


> What McIntyre marks?


Right here...I am one.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Two guys with lips talking in back-to-back segments.


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

I love Cody's entrance. That backwards walk and turnaround is so prick-like.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

wwe fucked up the legacy break up. they could've done so much better with it. they ruined legacy's momentum and now they look like mid-carders for life.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wow 18th months, really?


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

Damn Cody is actually really good on the mic.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> Two guys with lips talking in back-to-back segments.


Water is wet


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

boring chants :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'd mark if Orton and Triple H came out to the Evolution theme


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

You're not on everyones Christmas list because kids haven't made their Christmas lists yet.


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

Rhodes on the mic > DiBiase

Said it before and I'll say it again: the only thing DiBiase has over Rhodes is knee pads.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao did anyone hear that girl in the crowd: "Shut the hell up you fuckin suck!!"


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

boring chants?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Will they turn on each other tonight or at WrestleMania?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

ryanm1058123 said:


> Damn Cody is actually really good on the mic.


He ought to be considering who is dad is.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Crowd just fell asleep.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> Two guys with lips talking in back-to-back segments.


Pretty hard to talk without *lips*


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

LMAO at the guy clapping to Sheamus coming out.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cody has that face you want to slap


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

idk when or how it happened but the cheltic warrior has grown on me


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, I love that build, showing Legacy is not as tight as they want you to believe.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Legacy are breaking up on Sunday.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Why are they doing this now? It's too fucking late


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sheamus!!!!!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Codys real father can't be Dusty. I bet his biological father is Bob Backlund because he can't talk on the mic.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

How does Kofi getting into the MITB make any sense at all? I'm glad he found a spot on the card, but wasn't McIntyre's addition to the match supposed to be Vince bending the rules for his buddy?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

ryanm1058123 said:


> Damn Cody is actually really good on the mic.


He sure is...and getting better.


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

JeremyCB23 said:


> idk when or how it happened but the cheltic warrior has grown on me


Take a shower or something. Wash that shit off before it sticks with you.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

dan_marino said:


> How does Kofi getting into the MITB make any sense at all? I'm glad he found a spot on the card, but wasn't McIntyre's addition to the match supposed to be Vince bending the rules for his buddy?


Who gives a fuck now


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

if dusty and goldusty have it on the mic i'm sure he will get it


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


> Cody has that face you want to slap


Correction; he has a face I want to fuck.

Anyway... it's about time Legacy were given some mics to further this feud with Randy a little more. Nice to see a little tension between them also there. I think they both did a
good job.

BRING ON THE MATCH!


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Legacy just made me care less about their match at WM, that was fucking awful.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

i don't read fast enough to get through all these pages while watching, just came in.
Can someone please give me a short info on whats happened so far??

Thanx


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

shuriwhisper said:


> Rhodes on the mic > DiBiase
> 
> Said it before and I'll say it again: the only thing DiBiase has over Rhodes is knee pads.


:agree: QFT


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Codys real father can't be Dusty. I bet his biological father is Bob Backlund because he can't talk on the mic.


LOL

But Dusty has to be his father. Dusty, Dustin, Cody...they all have have the same facial features. Small eyes, big forehead. They look so much alike the three of them.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Cody actually gave a good promo. Too bad the crowd couldn't care less. It's so hard to get the crowd to care about midcarders these days.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

jjapples said:


> Pretty hard to talk without *lips*


Fail on my part.


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

Is it just me or do Ted and Cody look like they're starting to do the juice?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Good, if obvious, segment. Rhodes, with a slightly altered look, is a fucking star. He could play a role like McIntyre's perfectly given half a chance, he just needs to carve out his own identity.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Correction; he has a face I want to fuck.
> 
> Anyway... it's about time Legacy were given some mics to further this feud with Randy a little more. Nice to see a little tension between them also there. I think they both did a
> good job.
> ...


Vibrator must be getting impatient!!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Correction; he has a face I want to fuck.
> 
> Anyway... it's about time Legacy were given some mics to further this feud with Randy a little more. Nice to see a little tension between them also there. I think they both did a
> good job.
> ...


jesus i lust you lol


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Inertia said:


> Legacy just made me care less about their match at WM, that was fucking awful.


At least the WWE fans dont all think like you.

How can that make you care *less* about the match at Mania?


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Correction; he has a face I want to fuck.
> 
> Anyway... it's about time Legacy were given some mics to further this feud with Randy a little more. Nice to see a little tension between them also there. I think they both did a
> good job.
> ...


he looks like he has duck lips. how could you girls find that attractive?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

shuriwhisper said:


> Take a shower or something. Wash that shit off before it sticks with you.


HI BILLY MAYS HERE WITH A FANTASTIC NEW PRODUCT WHICH WIL L HELP YOU GET RID OF THAT CHELTIC WARRIOR THAT GROWS ON YOU FOR ONLY 9:95


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Codys real father can't be Dusty. I bet his biological father is Bob Backlund because he can't talk on the mic.


Are you serious? That wasn't a bad promo.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> *Correction; he has a face I want to fuck.*
> 
> Anyway... it's about time Legacy were given some mics to further this feud with Randy a little more. Nice to see a little tension between them also there. I think they both did a
> good job.
> ...


Ewww unwanted images. 

Off topic but I can't wait for Clash of the Titans.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This is pretty much the only MITB where the winner isn't obvious, to me at least. I would've said Christian, but since he didn't show up on RAW last week and didn't do much the week before, now I'm not so sure. McIntyre and Kofi both have a chance as well, and even Swagger has an outside shot. Pretty exciting stuff. I'll be pleased with whoever wins as long as McIntyre doesn't.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

skookum said:


> Is it just me or do Ted and Cody look like they're starting to do the juice?


Maybe Cody has those inflatable arms from SpongeBob because I don't remember them being that big.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WAHT!!!! TRIPLE H NOT COMING OUT LAST!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> Fail on my part.


S'okay it gave me a good giggle!


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

wrong side


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

soooo does this make Randy's face turn complete?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

No big pop for RKO?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

orton getting cheered slightly, they seem unsure if they want to boo him or cheer him. Tweener role is fitting well so far on orton.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

ORTON OUT LAST? PROVING THAT HE IS THE NOW


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lahabe said:


> i don't read fast enough to get through all these pages while watching, just came in.
> Can someone please give me a short info on whats happened so far??
> 
> Thanx


-HBK promo, interrupted be a video of his career and ends with a "Michaels career 1985-2010" picture.
Pete Ross comes out and makes Michaels vs. Kane so he could get revenge for em.

- Miz vs. Morrison with Show & Truth on commentary
Morrion wins with Starship Pain, Show pushes Truth then tries to attack John but gets dropkicked and Truth/Morrison get away.

- Kingston vs. Kozlov with Swagger on Commentary
Kozlov controls most of the match which ends when Kofi hits a ddt then T.I.P. Kofi gets last spot in MITB.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Jesus fucking Christ. Orton is creepier looking than a serial rapist. And he has a butt chin. Grow a beard.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> At least the WWE fans dont all think like you.
> 
> How can that make you care *less* about the match at Mania?


Seriously, they might as well have stood in the ring reading off their written scripts instead. It's empty stuff.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> soooo does this make Randy's face turn complete?


No, once he does his epic pose then it will be complete


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

HHH been destroying the tanning booth he looks like a backup on jersey shore


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

TheWFEffect said:


> HI BILLY MAYS HERE WITH A FANTASTIC NEW PRODUCT WHICH WIL L HELP YOU GET RID OF THAT CHELTIC WARRIOR THAT GROWS ON YOU FOR ONLY 9:95


hahahahaha


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

this better be good


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> he looks like he has duck lips. how could you girls find that attractive?


Because he's gorgeous! Second only to Orton...and JoMo if he didn't look so friggin girly - seriously if he cant make it as a superstar he'd be the prettiest diva on the roster


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> No big pop for RKO?


good, was getting annoyed with the face pops, he's tailor heel made


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

This match will get some time i assume.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

shuriwhisper said:


> hahahahaha


It wasn't funny.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

3VK said:


> Jesus fucking Christ. Orton is creepier looking than a serial rapist. And he has a butt chin. Grow a beard.


Orton with a beard could make him look like a pedo.

And whoever made the reference of Triple H and tanning is right. I think its on purpose though, they want the epic skin color difference at Mania with Hunter and Sheamus.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

what about Brock Lesnar King?


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

3VK said:


> It wasn't funny.


Billy Mays > All


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Dont know if anyone has made an impact any quicker than Sheamus?

Brock Lesnar says Hi


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Orton looking surprised by Sheamus' heat


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Rockhead said:


> Orton with a beard could make him look like a pedo.
> 
> And whoever made the reference of Triple H and tanning is right. I think its on purpose though, they want the epic skin color difference at Mania with Hunter and Sheamus.


He already looks like a pedo so it won't hurt anything.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Sheamus vs. HHH @ WM has become really intriguing to me over the past couple weeks and I can't wait to see who wins.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

It's not 1944 anymore, Sheamus. You can switch to color.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cody with the Goldust thrust!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

MASSIVE POP FOR ORTON!!!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

bme said:


> -HBK promo, interrupted be a video of his career and ends with a "Michaels career 1985-2010" picture.
> Pete Ross comes out and makes Michaels vs. Kane so he could get revenge for em.
> 
> - Miz vs. Morrison with Show & Truth on commentary
> ...


Thank you, seems i didnt miss much then


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Vintage overselling from Cody :lmao


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> No big pop for RKO?


big enough... specially for a heal


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

lol, I dare anyone to say Orton is not a face after that superman he just pulled in the ring.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The only good thing of this Orton face turn is he's moving quicker in the ring.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Orton looks like such a ***. I hate this Viper shit he nees to drop it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Go Orton!!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Orton to miss the punt on Sheamus. You can't punt him when Sheamus camouflages!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

HOLY shit this crowd is HOT for Orton


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Sheamus went over orton....wtf


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...are you kidding me, match was like 3 minutes long


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TOO MANY LIESS!! TOO MANY LIES!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

even as a face WWE makes randy orton look like a jobber bitch. He got hit ONCE. Are you fucking kidding me


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

MARK OUT CODY RHODES DID GOLDUSTS (HIS BROTHERS) MOVE! The slide down and slap thing


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

It's amazing how little I care about Sheamus.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

3VK said:


> He already looks like a pedo so it won't hurt anything.


Orton looks nothing like you


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Vintage Rhodes drop and slap! Wrong Rhodes, but still. That move popped me.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!:cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin:


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O of course. It was all so triple h can come out on top...as usual.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

He lost to a freaking boot to the face? Not even the Razor's Edge move?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> MARK OUT CODY RHODES DID GOLDUSTS (HIS BROTHERS) MOVE! The slide down and slap thing


i marked too


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

You got some credibility, no im gonna bury your Irish ass!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

wow puke orange behind king and cole....i hate those neon orange shirts.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

well... Orton to go over at WM... Sheamus to go over at WM...

whoever comes out on top at the go home edition of raw, loses at the PPV


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

chasing2009 said:


> Orton looks nothing like you


Are you trying to be unfunny? Because that sucked.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hmm, so they're making the same mistake they made during Orton's first face turn, making him look like a bitch....

... he got hit like once, a big boot, and that's it!? Jesus...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> O of course. It was all so triple h can come out on top...as usual.


So he's losing at Wrestlemania maybe?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i'm just upset cause vladimir kozlov got buried lol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

This match was made short, so we can fit in another Batista/Cena promo...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

gatorca14 said:


> He lost to a freaking boot to the face? Not even the Razor's Edge move?




Welcome to the past....3 years. Orton is evidently as fragile as a 5 year old hemophiliac.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hmm Triple H going over Sheamus right before Wrestlemania, Sheamus might have a chance at winning after all but not much.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> even as a face WWE makes randy orton look like a jobber bitch. He got hit ONCE. Are you fucking kidding me


put it this way, when u get hit with finishers like that in surprise, its more believable


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey there has not been any vintages tonight by cole, this must be a record so far.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Think we'll see old man Hart tonight?


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

3VK said:


> Are you trying to be unfunny? Because that sucked.


you would know what sucks there pedo....


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I know about four of you like Batista... but this WWE Title feud is forgettable


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Crowd popped bigtime for Triple H's hot tag to Orton. They popped even more when Orton hit all those moves. Then Orton loses to a freaking boot from the Irish polar bear. Absolutely retarded booking WWE per usual.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

I don't mind that Orton lost. I mind how he lost. Like c'mon!


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

:lmao worse and worse chasing.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

gatorca14 said:


> Crowd popped bigtime for Triple H's hot tag to Orton. They popped even more when Orton hit all those moves. Then Orton loses to a freaking boot from the Irish polar bear. Absolutely retarded booking WWE per usual.


Tier list :
Triple > Sheamus > Orton


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dalexian said:


> I know about four of you like Batista... but this WWE Title feud is forgettable


what title fued...? Where is the WWE title?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Also there has been no sighting of the bella whores or hornswoggle.....this is freaking great.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

gatorca14 said:


> Crowd popped bigtime for Triple H's hot tag to Orton. They popped even more when Orton hit all those moves. Then Orton loses to a freaking boot from the Irish polar bear. Absolutely retarded booking WWE per usual.


THIS man orton was getting cheered move by move and all of a sudden , he is stop short of his tracks and loses just like that, if i can quote orton "STUPID, stupid"


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I hope HBK kicks the shit out of Kane so he won't make it into the mitb match. Mania won't miss him.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Also there has been no sighting of the bella whores or hornswoggle.....this is freaking great.


go find a peice of wood and start knocking on it right now


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

chasing2009 said:


> what title fued...? Where is the WWE title?


I know the title's kinda getting forgot about in this feud there making it more about can John beat Batista.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Hmm Triple H going over Sheamus right before Wrestlemania, Sheamus might have a chance at winning after all but not much.


I thing sheamus will win, I mean if you remember triple h's promo a couple weeks ago about how the careers of cena, batista skyrocket after beating him but the one who lost went down hill had some sort of message behind it. Sheamus needs to go over, and not lose any momentum.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

lol Wrestlemania has an art expo?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Also there has been no sighting of the bella whores or hornswoggle.....this is freaking great.


Hasn't been a bad first hour. The less the guest hosts are involved, the more the viewers win.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

lol now that Jeff Hardy left they have an "art expo" during Wrestlemania week :lmao?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> THIS man orton was getting cheered move by move and all of a sudden , he is stop short of his tracks and loses just like that, if i can quote orton "STUPID, stupid"


Triple H looks strong = losing at 'mania

Orton looks weak = winning at 'mania

That's the usual pattern anyway


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

How many recap packages do we need? -sigh-


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> I know the title's kinda getting forgot about in this feud there making it more about can John beat Batista.


if memory serves me correct... Cena has already beat Batista in the past...


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> I know the title's kinda getting forgot about in this feud there making it more about can John beat Batista.


Oh... wait... there was a purpose?

I really thought it was still about Batista being pissed that Cena's the flagship boy.

Granted, it's a bit more established than the World HW Championship feud... but still... more people care about the non-title matches (Which I suppose is a good thing).


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

my god u would think all the recaps would only show up at wrestlemania but instead of having more build up to wrestlemania, they put recap videos instead


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Man i can't wait to leave Wednesday for Arizona, gonna be a great time!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice pop for Bret


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Fucking hell. Bret Hart just beat Orton in the "pop of the night" stakes.


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

lic05 said:


> lol now that Jeff Hardy left they have an "art expo" during Wrestlemania week :lmao?


They had one last year. Or maybe it was the year before. But they showcased it on WWE.com and had little videos and stuff.


----------



## Buff Is The Stuff (Mar 22, 2010)

Bret Hart is epicness


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lic05 said:


> lol now that Jeff Hardy left they have an "art expo" during Wrestlemania week :lmao?


they had an arts expo last year too


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

kind of a weak pop for bret


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> How many recap packages do we need? -sigh-


Just incase we forgot after the first 105 recaps lol


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> I know the title's kinda getting forgot about in this feud there making it more about can John beat Batista.


Same thing happened last year. There was more focus on Big Show's affair with Vickie that the title.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

lic05 said:


> lol now that Jeff Hardy left they have an "art expo" during Wrestlemania week :lmao?


something tells me that any artwork Jeff does would have so much Meth resido over it, that any onlooker would come out of the expo with black teeth, and soars over their whole body


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Great. The fans are chanting "What".


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

What chants? Really?


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

the what chants are so unnecessary in this scenario.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh god please no "what" chants


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

bme said:


> they had an arts expo last year too


Yeah, they have a little superstar art section at Axxess too.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Fucking *WHAT* chants :cuss:


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Great Raw so far, alot of star-power which is expected for the last RAW before WM but this one seems special.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

We're all sick of it, Bret. This storyline has been dragging on forever.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

questoion is.... will this be as bad as Mayweather vs Show?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

chasing2009 said:


> if memory serves me correct... Cena has already beat Batista in the past...


Well they have only faced once before and Batista won i cant remember any other time, oh unless you mean the match where Batista got disqualified at the start but wwe is'nt really counting that as John really beating Batista.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Great pop for Hart. They've done a great job of making this feud entertaining for the majority, I think even young'uns that never saw a Bret match could get their teeth into this.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

peepaholic said:


> Fucking *WHAT* chants :cuss:


Yep, they can be sooo annoying most of the time!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Bret just mentioned Shane and Linda leaving!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> oh god please no "what" chants


WHAT?!


----------



## Buff Is The Stuff (Mar 22, 2010)

Bret and Vince will tear the house down at Wrestlemania...i hope


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

On one channel mick foley is choking jeff jarrett. On the other...bret hart. I swear its 1999


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> We're all sick of it, Bret. This storyline has been dragging on forever.


dude its only been 3 months, most people would bitch when the feud is short.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Anyone know if they are gonna show the Hall of Fame Induction ceremony on tv this year?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Chris22 said:


> Yeah, they have a little superstar art section at Axxess too.


yeah, that's what i was talkin about


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Did Bret mention his crazy sisters? He must be speaking of Ellie and Diana. Allison...not so much. she's kind of a book worm.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

WHUT ?
Did Bret just mention Shane?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Well they have only faced once before and Batista won i cant remember any other time, oh unless you mean the match where Batista got disqualified at the start but wwe is'nt really counting that as John really beating Batista.


Batista is actually 2-0 against Cena.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

chasing2009 said:


> questoion is.... will this be as bad as Mayweather vs Show?


That match was awesome.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

liking the subtle (or not so subtle) discention being shown between Rhodes and DiBiase.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Owen mention from Bret!

Mark out!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Anyone know if they are gonna show the Hall of Fame Induction ceremony on tv this year?


I think they show it on the USA channel, but an edit version.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I saw a "TNA, What?" Sign


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Great cheer for Owen's mention. Really good to hear that.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ that "TNA WHAT?" sign


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The way Vince said "Youre Screwed" is ringtone worthy.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Buff Is The Stuff said:


> Bret and Vince will tear the house down at Wrestlemania...i hope


I don't really think it'll be a long match, it'll be kept quite short i think-it'll serve it's purpose.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

pretty sad when a match between two 60 year old guys looks to be the second best at Wrestlemania


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

HAHA bischoff just wished Foley the best in his future endeavors. Love it


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

back in 1998, I was switching back between wcw and wwe, trying to watch the best segments...... but now, wow, I'm switching back and forth just trying to find something watchable


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Vince owns. *"You're Screwed"*


----------



## Buff Is The Stuff (Mar 22, 2010)

how about we get a classic Pete Rose moment


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Bret Hart needs some new clothes. He ALWAYS wears the same shorts, kind of gross.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya Batista and John have had 3 matche's but only 1 of them was a real match the other 2 was Batista getting disqualifed and jumping Cena after the chamber.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Vince is scary.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Such a nice promo from Vince. Short and sweet.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Taker to interfer


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I think they show it on the USA channel, but an edit version.


they have a recap of the wrestlers that were inducted earlier, then show the top 2 inductees.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Jim Neidhart to help Bret at Mania!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I think they show it on the USA channel, but an edit version.


It wasn't live last year either, as we called our taxi driver after the ceremony outside the Toyota Centre and he said he couldn't pick us up cuz it just came on TV and he was watching it lol!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> It wasn't live last year either, as we called our taxi driver after the ceremony outside the Toyota Centre and he said he couldn't pick us up cuz it just came on TV and he was watching it lol!


ahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Myst said:


> Bret Hart needs some new clothes. He ALWAYS wears the same shorts, kind of gross.


Maybe he has 7 sets of clothes, 1 for each day lol!


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

wheres y2j and edge at?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Death at a funeral looks like they went and found every black comedian in hollywood and threw them together.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Could be the last time listening to "Sexy Boy" on Raw.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Shawn Vs. Kane! Go Kane lol!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, that gives me chills to hear "Shawn Michaels last match on RAW..."


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Only 50 pages and RAW has about 45 minutes left. That is a bit surprising.

Lets hope HBK/Kane is ok. I expect Taker to get involved.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Take a good look guys, it will be the last time you'll see Shawn in a RAW ring for a looong time :/...


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

like someone says early cody was ripped as hell or im imaginating things?  , and for the macbrethamo im marking for vince he is like and evil version of scrooge


----------



## maritimesbob (Sep 22, 2005)

Kane will obviously lose, Taker will interfere. Taker to tombstone Michaels, Kane to tombstone Pete Rose (again!).


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

HBK will be winning at WM


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> wheres y2j and edge at?


Kept away on Smackdown, the less of Edge i see the better though.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

If Taker interferes will we get Brothers of Destruction vs. DX on last SmackDown b/f 'Mania?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

These two had a pretty good match against each other back at Unforgiven '04.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lic05 said:


> Take a good look guys, it will be the last time you'll see Shawn in a RAW ring for a looong time :/...


Well not really even if he loses at mania he'l most likely be on raw the next night for a send off kinda like Flair.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Only 50 pages and RAW has about 45 minutes left. That is a bit surprising.
> 
> Lets hope HBK/Kane is ok. I expect Taker to get involved.


No Hornswoggle. He normally generates about 20 pages of pure hate all by himself :lmao


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Maybe he has 7 sets of clothes, 1 for each day lol!


seems like Bret Hart should be on the Simpsons


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

maritimesbob said:


> Kane will obviously lose, Taker will interfere. Taker to tombstone Michaels, Kane to tombstone Pete Rose (again!).


Yeah, some things are soo predictable nowadays it's sad


----------



## Buff Is The Stuff (Mar 22, 2010)

if Kane Tombstones Pete Rose (again), ill mark


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

only thing that would make me mark out more in this match, is undertaker comming in and daniel bryan to save shawn michales


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

If Hornswaggle doesn't show up... WE ALL NEED TO EMAIL WWE AND SAY THANK YOU!!!! seriously


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, hopefully Shawn can get a good match out of Kane.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

HBK should stop selling for Kane. He's burying himself.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

chasing2009 said:


> seems like Bret Hart should be on the Simpsons


He already was when he was trying to buy a house


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Crossface?

Brings back memories of someone we all supposedly forgot about, because he never existed.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Hornswoggle will cost The Undertaker the win at WM26.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

crippler crossface MARK OUT!


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

CRIPPLER


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe i missed it but, the Bellas and Eve and whatever other Diva who hangs with the guest host has ditched Pete Rose lol?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

hbk using submissions? what what


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh crap crossface!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Notice HBK and HHH both have used to cross face quite a bit since Benoit died. These guys still respect that guy even though he murdered his family.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

kiss the stick said:


> hbk using submissions? what what


 in the bu.. oh hell i cant do it


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey looks hes paying tribute to Ken Shamrock.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

ANKLE LOCK

We better see a Guerrero Cloverleaf next.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

OMG they did the CROSSFACE BENOIT MUST BE ALIVE STILL!!!!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Notice HBK and HHH both have used to cross face quite a bit since Benoit died. These guys still respect that guy even though he murdered his family.


Or they are trying to make people forget benoit ever existed..


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> only thing that would make me mark out more in this match, is undertaker comming in and daniel bryan to save shawn michales


Well...you can dream...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> Crossface?
> 
> Brings back memories of someone we all supposedly forgot about, because he never existed.


Sid? 

Yes, he did use the crossface, albeit without the armbar


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Notice HBK and HHH both have used to cross face quite a bit since Benoit died. These guys still respect that guy even though he murdered his family.


They are trying to get the stigma of the move off of Benoit so other guys can use the match in the future. If they don't use the move no one else would have the balls to use it.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sooo wait a minute...does this mean Shawn wins on Sunday?



HOLY SHIT!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Notice HBK and HHH both have used to cross face quite a bit since Benoit died. These guys still respect that guy even though he murdered his family.


They're using the move frequently to avoid it from being purely associated with Benoit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I want Taker to lose at Mania. And ironically I'm a fan of Taker, I just want to see people go crazy.


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

Undertaker is actually showing himself a lot for once. Probably because we're not going to see him a lot after Sunday..
And i can't believe Shawn just kicked out of that..


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Mkay...


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

i actually thought kane was going to win there, silly me


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Some payback for Taker, Kane for the pin?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Uh..... right


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, even with an Undertaker interference, Kane still gets owned.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG!!!


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

He had the armbar in.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, that was a nice little match.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Liniert said:


> i actually thought kane was going to win there, silly me


Yeah, how hopeful of us lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

common have pete rose come down


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Kane sucks.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, Kane sold that SCM almost as well as Orton


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow! kane got buried!


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Kane pathetically loses again...

God,even Abyss is more of an formidable force than Kane is.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Kane you suck


----------



## Buff Is The Stuff (Mar 22, 2010)

The King says HBK will win


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O hell yea a batista/cena recap I was hoping I could catch up on this story at some point tonight


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Another recap but in involves Batista sooo roll on!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Are these Cena/Batista recaps for fucking *real*? There's been like 5 already or something!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

No Tombstone on Pete Rose? wtf?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

These promos are proving that Cena/Batista will close WrestleMania.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Pete Rose is 68?! Goddamn, thank god he didn't get tombstoned then, I don't want to see him break into pieces in the ring.

No Divas thus far . And no Diva match at Mania I think? That's gotta be a first in a long long time.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

If Kane would have won is pretty obvious Shawn would have beaten Taker.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So is there gonna be any Diva action tonight?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

i think we're gonna get a Divas match next

DAMN


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> No Tombstone on Pete Rose? wtf?


Just like no stunners last week..


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> If Kane would have won is pretty obvious Shawn would have beaten Taker.


But then HBk could show up on SD! again and get back his momentum.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> No Tombstone on Pete Rose? wtf?


He's 68 years old, maybe he doesn't feel up to it. Besides, Kane hardly ever uses the Tombstone these days.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> These promos are proving that Cena/Batista will close WrestleMania.


no shit, Cena is the top face, how can he NOT close Wrestlemania by becoming the new champ.....and if anyone thinks Cena will actually lose at Mania, well i wish i could be as optimistic as you.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> These promos are proving that Cena/Batista will close WrestleMania.



Of course...... with Super Cena holding the title high after overcoming the odds (dont hink we've ever seen that before)


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> These promos are proving that Cena/Batista will close WrestleMania.


Edge/Jericho will be better match wise, but Batista/Cena is miles ahead better in terms of build and viewed as a bigger match so it shall close,


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> No Divas thus far . And no Diva match at Mania I think? That's gotta be a first in a long long time.


Then people should use the bathroom before going to the arena because there won't be pissbreaks :O


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

KnowYourRole said:


> These promos are proving that Cena/Batista will close WrestleMania.


Hope not, Cena celebrating another fucking title win to close the show isn't exactly a WM moment..


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Pete Rose is 68?! Goddamn, thank god he didn't get tombstoned then, I don't want to see him break into pieces in the ring.
> 
> No Divas thus far . And no Diva match at Mania I think? That's gotta be a first in a long long time.


I am sure they will make the Divas Mania match on Smackdown.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That 10 man MITB match on Smackdown should be good.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> They're using the move frequently to avoid it from being purely associated with Benoit.


Well actually they are doing the opposite if wwe didnt' realize by then, at least for me, every time someone uses that move, I think of Benoit, and looking at some replies here, a lot of others think of benoit too when someone uses the crossface.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Liking the thought of the 10 MITB tag match on smackdown this week, lol at Vickie goin' against Beth as she gonna get killed!


----------



## maritimesbob (Sep 22, 2005)

peepaholic said:


> He's 68 years old, maybe he doesn't feel up to it. Besides, Kane hardly ever uses the Tombstone these days.


I think that should be Kane hardly ever wins these days. The big red jobber was quickly buried tonight!! Doesn`t take much for old baldie to lose!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Not a baseball fan at all, so don't know this guy but kudo's to him I guess. Although the celebrity wing of the Hall of Fame is really utterly pointless.


----------



## Buff Is The Stuff (Mar 22, 2010)

Vickies gonna destroy Beth


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

What does this guy have to do with WWE?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Congrats Bob!


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

He shoulda been the first celebrity inducted in the celebrity wing.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, ten people in MITB are too much... why couldn't they limited to 8?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Are these Cena/Batista recaps for fucking *real*? There's been like 5 already or something!


but still, look at those veinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnns


----------



## FreeStevie (Jan 28, 2010)

rvd/jhardy tag match is looking real good right now


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Andre choking Uecker never gets old.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Classic moment with Andre!!!1


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Uecker in the HOF...EPIC!


how many of you actually remember Uecker?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Ueck!!!

BTW, how come no mention of Bob's greatest accomplishment? Starring in Mr. Belvedere!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> I am sure they will make the Divas Mania match on Smackdown.


Just hope it's a Women's Title match and not some random stupid tag match at Mania.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lic05 said:


> Then people should use the bathroom before going to the arena because there won't be pissbreaks :O


Now that's gonna be a problem


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

What a strong Hall of Fame class. I can't wait!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

maritimesbob said:


> I think that should be Kane hardly ever wins these days. The big red jobber was quickly buried tonight!! Doesn`t take much for old baldie to lose!



They should have a Kane and Orton feud then.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Ugh, ten people in MITB are too much... why couldn't they limited to 8?


Eight's too many now there's no ECW.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FreeStevie said:


> rvd/jhardy tag match is looking real good right now


Oh you mean Beer Money vs. The Cartel (aka: Weed Whackers, aka: 420 Boyz, aka: High as a Kite)


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

That is a strong Hall Of Fame list. Some long overdue inductions in there, full credit to the E.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

With all due respect to all of the inductees, this years class lacks big names.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This card is fucking stacked!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Special start time?

They have said this every year since they changed it to 7 PM EST. Wasn't Wrestlemania 17 or 18 or both of them starting at 8 PM EST and went all the way to Midnight?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

FreeStevie said:


> rvd/jhardy tag match is looking real good right now


Well, i wouldn't know cuz i ain't watching haha!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

CHRISTIAN!!!

Edit: Buckle up, Pete?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

IT'S CHRISTIAN!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

At least Christian made it on TV this week.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

KANE!!!


----------



## Buff Is The Stuff (Mar 22, 2010)

Kane got his hands on Rose LOL


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Poor Pete.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL Rose's luck has changed alright


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Christian sighting!!!!1


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Yay! Hehe


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh God, Kane is fucking Pete Rose.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

christian set up pete rose


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, Pete Rose is one guy Kane can still beat.


----------



## indigofelixsimon (Jan 13, 2008)

Pete getting raped. LOL


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kane just raped pete rose


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

damn son, Rose got raped


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

LMAO.. well played WWE, well played


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> This card is fucking stacked!


Well, there was no major injuries (just Melina  )this year so they had the ability to book any matches they wanted to really.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Kane doing his best impression of Batista with Cody in the closet


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

FreeStevie said:


> rvd/jhardy tag match is looking real good right now


something is wrong, the words 'hardy' and 'good' are in the same sentence with out the word 'not'. It there a rift in the time space continuim?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

"It's your turn to wear the mask, Pete."

"Bend over."


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Special start time?
> 
> They have said this every year since they changed it to 7 PM EST. Wasn't Wrestlemania 17 or 18 or both of them starting at 8 PM EST and went all the way to Midnight?


yes but, the kiddies bed time is probably after wrestlemania.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, the acting in that segment was worse than you'd see in a bad porno. Kane and Pete Rose, try getting *that* image out of your heads :lmao


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

What are you guys talking about? The only people Kane loses to are main eventers. He regularly beats midcarders, he even beat a McMahon pet project in McIntyre two times.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ryanm1058123 said:


> LMAO.. well played WWE, well played


There had to be some Kane/Rose interaction atleast lol, i guess this time it was PG'd behind closed doors!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Pete Roids, a perfect fit for the WWE.


----------



## indigofelixsimon (Jan 13, 2008)

VRsick said:


> kane just raped pete rose


Not as good as Michael Cole/Heidenreich


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear God, why is everyone saying Kane is raping Pete Rose??? What the hell is wrong with you people!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

ShaggyK said:


> Kane doing his best impression of Batista with Cody in the closet


i was thinkin that i saw something like that before :lmao


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

jeff hardy and RVD or divas...hmm, choices choices...


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

peepaholic said:


> Wow, the acting in that segment was worse than you'd see in a bad porno. Kane and Pete Rose, try getting *that* image out of your heads :lmao


I have to deal with Heidenreich/Cole and now this ...


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

Rose jobbed to Kane.

Buried.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> "It's your turn to wear the mask, Pete."
> 
> "Bend over."


:lmao


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Guess it is time for the piss break of the show. 

Kinda late for a piss break.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Who else wants to see Vickie get GlamSlammed? lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

diva main event match


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Dear God, why is everyone saying Kane is raping Pete Rose??? What the hell is wrong with you people!!!


Exposure to WWF during the 'Attitude Era' has clearly warped our innocent little minds :lmao


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

omg that pete rose thing reminded me of when cole was getting MANhandled by that wrestler, i FORGOT who it was can someone link the video i think he was crying

btw this team is not hot enough to make vickie look good, and michele mcool is FUGLY


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I dunno what's about to happen, but this is the most exciting thing I've seen tonight


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

No pissbreak for Mania ?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Divas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just hope this doesn't lead to some tag match at Mania tho, i want a Women's Championship match!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Scott Hall is back in TNA now? Well I know what im watching from now on


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

bme said:


> No pissbreak for Mania ?


Pretty sure one more match will be added on Smackdown. Some divas match will be added.

If not then I guess you will be holding it in all show.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thats it?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I take that back, that was lame


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-wsO2sjNgg

and why did the diva match end so quick


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Boy, that was a pointless match.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Maryse, Michelle, and Layla = the PERFECT team


----------



## Buff Is The Stuff (Mar 22, 2010)

another classic Divas match....sigh


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

They got half the Divas roster for THIS?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

if there are wrestling gods, raw/smackdown will be the home of the next kim vs. kong epic feud


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

whoa! McCool just owned O_O


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, that was fast.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Bitches screaming too much. [email protected]!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Guess it is time for the piss break of the show.
> 
> Kinda late for a piss break.


another pointless eye candy match


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

lol alicia


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> Scott Hall is back in TNA now? Well I know what im watching from now on




Whoops, I forgot TNA was even on LOL.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh Gosh I hope there is no divas match at Mania.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

shit vickie sightning, gotta start over, cena is next so its all good


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> omg that pete rose thing reminded me of when cole was getting MANhandled by that wrestler, i FORGOT who it was can someone link the video i think he was crying
> 
> btw this team is not hot enough to make vickie look good, and michele mcool is FUGLY







You're welcome


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

MOTY Candidate.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Whoops, I forgot TNA was even on LOL.




I did too until someone mentioned it earlier. But hell its been more entertaining than RAW so far


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, that was pretty pointless, Vickie needs GlamSlammed!


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

a whole week to come up with that. must be genius working in the office. Another win for Mctaker. Eve protected again from a dead reaction. pukes.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> omg that pete rose thing reminded me of when cole was getting MANhandled by that wrestler, i FORGOT who it was can someone link the video i think he was crying
> 
> btw this team is not hot enough to make vickie look good, and michele mcool is FUGLY


Heidenrape > Big Red **** of Pete Rose


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Goldberg makes his way to the ring.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Oh Gosh I hope there is no divas match at Mania.


man, we need that p!ss/snack break


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Another promo vid for Cena/Batista? That confirms it, Cena v Batista will mainevent Mania, but way to overkill the video packages.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Whoops, I forgot TNA was even on LOL.


With Vince Russo writing, the best thing IS to forget.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

peepaholic said:


> You're welcome


is this the best moment in the iwc history?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Echoes said:


> Another promo vid for Cena/Batista? That confirms it, Cena v Batista will mainevent Mania, but way to overkill the video packages.


I disagree, we need more i tell yah MORE!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL Batista's face is mad shiny


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Heidenrape > Big Red **** of Pete Rose


True lol!


----------



## Buff Is The Stuff (Mar 22, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> With Vince Russo writing, the best thing IS to forget.


lolol..TNA is gonna crash and burn


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Oh Gosh I hope there is no divas match at Mania.


unless beth phoenix is included


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Divas match will probably be a dark match.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So instead of Mickie returning by screwing over Vickie in her match on Smackdown, they just have her randomly show up on Raw? And people wonder why people speak ill of the WWE womans division


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

peepaholic said:


> You're welcome


ohh... YES... ohhhhhh... ohhhhhh... MOAR!!!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

bme said:


> man, we need that p!ss/snack break


My friend and i ate just before it started last year, we didn't wanna miss anything!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's that asshole heel, Batista.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I think Morrison got more of a reaction than Batista just did


I partially take that back, they wanted to wait a minute


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Divas match will probably be a dark match.


Hopefully it'll be WWE Women's Championship Michelle Vs. Beth


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

what is with all these ***** nose rings?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

lol Scott Hall reference


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Say Hello To The Bad Guy!!! Scott Hall Reference!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Say hello to the bad guy." LOL!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Seriously? Scott Hall reference?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

my boy batista. cena fan scarer.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Spotlight thing >>> Pyro (the effect, not the poster).

I mark for it every single week.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Batista > IWC


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

:lmao @ the Scott Hall reference


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O hey TNA went to a normal ring too. I guess theyre really trying to compete


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Say hello to the bad guy?

Where is Scott Hall?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, at the Hall reference.


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

What a shitty way to end the show.. with this fucking idiot.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Say Hello To The Bad Guy!!! Scott Hall Reference!!


yeah i caught it too :lmao


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

I can't wait for those two randoms, who more than likely no nothing about the WWE, guest host next week and kill all the momentum and buzz from Wrestlemania.

Enough with this guest host bullshit already.

Edit: Nice Scott Hall reference there.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Batista looking cool! His mics skills have certainly jumped up a few notches over the past few weeks imo.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

wow that was awesome....


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

SAY Hello to the Bad Guy!














Hi Bad Guy!


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Prediction: Cena comes running in and takes out all the security guards. (not like we havent seen this angle before)


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Big Dave is the fucking man.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Divas match will probably be a dark match.


at my house.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

darkness, cops standing behind him, Batista looking badass...this is awesome!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao Big Dave is hilarious.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

batista>>>>>>>cena fans


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Scarface references always go over with me. They've done a great job with Dave the last couple months. His Cena impression is frankly astounding.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

batista just seems to be a natural bad ass a'hole. such a dick, a greal heel


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i think the crowd being in the dark has helped batista be more comfortable on the mic


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

hahahha dave

you are awesome


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Batista is the man.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Someone got Vinces journal mistaken with Batistas promo


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Big Dave is very repetitive tonight.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOLOLLOLOLOL that was awesome


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Batista has been pretty good as a heel I must say.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Money Money Yeah Yeah that Money Money Yeah Yeah!

I knew Batista wanted to be in Cryme Tyme.


----------



## Buff Is The Stuff (Mar 22, 2010)

im liking Batista more and more as the weeks pass


----------



## ZackDanielson (Oct 9, 2009)

for anyone whos sick of this stupid talking segment, theres an awesome match involving RVD, Jeff Hardy and Beer Money on TNA RIGHT NOW!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I might have to add this whole promo on my sig.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Heeltista owns.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tell it like it is Tista! lol at fat people having to buy 2 seats lol!


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh my god Batista!!!!

you are fucking awesome


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

KANE.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I appreciate your money XD!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol he hates fat people!1


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Batista owning the mic right now


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Batista is awesome on the mic tonight.


----------



## Dibiase57 (Dec 7, 2007)

Batista is unbelievable on the mic tonight

such a badass bit


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

oh man batista is a heel now I gotta say he's awesome


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Batista is owning now. And that 2 seats joke was brilliant! I hope he wins at 'Mania.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> lol he hates fat people!1


**cue big show**


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Batista owns everyone, even Punk. Yeah, i said it lol!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Did Batista steal Jericho's script and add a few lines from old nWo promos?


----------



## NationOfViolence (Dec 28, 2009)

Batista>>>>>>>>>>John Cena fans.


----------



## DrPimper (Jan 4, 2010)

ZackDanielson said:


> for anyone whos sick of this stupid talking segment, theres an awesome match involving RVD, Jeff Hardy and Beer Money on TNA RIGHT NOW!


shit you're right, o well, I'll just catch the replay, this is actually f'n interesting


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Why on earth anyone would wear that orange disaster on a day thats not Halloween baffles me.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

i wish tista wouldnt lose at mania.. he will lose all his momentum

he is awesome as a heel


----------



## Buff Is The Stuff (Mar 22, 2010)

i think Batista finally saw the light and understands what it takes to cut a good promo


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, Batista is the man.


look it's grown up cena fans. never knew they existed.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

This may sound petty but Cena got called out, and there was a pause before his music hit. I've noticed in TNA the music starts instantly, and it just seems unrealistic. It's a tiny thing that really helps the presentation, to be honest.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG MARKING OUT AT CHANTS!!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> lol he hates fat people!1


Thank God i lost all the weight cuz he woulda disowned me as a fan of his lol!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

u can't wrestle chants!


----------



## NationOfViolence (Dec 28, 2009)

LOL @ You Can't Wrestle Chants


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

you can't wrestle chants, haha


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I miss the old Cena.. when he cracked jokes during serious promos.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You cant wrestle lol.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

YOU CAN'T WRESTLE!!! GOD I LOVE THOSE CHANTS!


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

"you cant wrestle"

turn CENA HEEL ALREADY!


----------



## jml90 (Jun 26, 2007)

Fans tearing apart Cena


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

lmao.. serious promo and the idiots are chanting you cant wrestle.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

These "You Can't Wrestle" chants are embarrassing for the chanters. Just idiotic.


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

I wonder what Cena is thinking hearing those chants..


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

LMAO YOU CANT WRESTLE CHANTS :lmao poor Cena I feel bad for him. Worst part is Cena can wrestle


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You can't wrestle chants, I don't know who's that for, lol?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Cena waited for the chant to end.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

You can't wrestle chants :lmao It's like 2006 WWECW


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

lol at the huge YOU CANT WRESTLE Chants.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

I was always a Batista mark, but he is a much better heel.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Who were those chants for? Lol. Man, serious Cena again.

Batista's heel promos are seriously so good now, it's unbelievable. Ok this Cena stuff is getting boring now...

These guys have some pretty good promo chemistry though. I kinda wish this feud would last a few more months


----------



## NationOfViolence (Dec 28, 2009)

This is the only time I am approving of "WHAT?" chants.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cena is gonna give an emotionally charged promo and try not to cry but still have a sad face.....again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God John's either yelling and preaching or he sounds like he's about too break down and cry.


----------



## Buff Is The Stuff (Mar 22, 2010)

Cena makes us believe because he believes


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

This is why I don't like Cena.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm pretty sure John Cena is going to announce that he's going to take a break because he's lost his smile.


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

ugh moronic you cant wrestle chants again...


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

YOU CAN'T WRESTLE
Great crowd so far


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> YOU CAN'T WRESTLE!!! GOD I LOVE THOSE CHANTS!


It's funny how they didn't chant it at the Divas matches like 7 mins brfore lol


----------



## DrPimper (Jan 4, 2010)

wow....the "You Can't Wrestle" chants are actually just really obnoxious and immature.

the Cena hate bandwagon is over, get over it you fat fucks, seriously, you're not "cool" or "hardcore" for doing it


just shut up


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I understand they are trying to add a storyline to the feud but this shit is just fucking boring.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL that your a loser lol.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

TNA main event just ended. it was pretty awesome. how is the promo?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

legendkiller291 said:


> I wonder what Cena is thinking hearing those chants..





"Can't wait to main event Wrestlemania and continue to be the top guy in the company" probably.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Usually I appreciate those you can't wrestle chants during matches, but geez during that "serious" promo it was just really awkward.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DrPimper said:


> wow....the "You Can't Wrestle" chants are actually just really obnoxious and immature.
> 
> the Cena hate bandwagon is over, get over it you fat fucks, seriously, you're not "cool" or "hardcore" for doing it
> 
> ...


Pretty much this. ^

It's utterly sad.


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> It's funny how they didn't chant it at the Divas matches like 7 mins brfore lol


They were all in the bathroom.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> look it's grown up cena fans. never knew they existed.


Lol, I didn't think that you were such a poser.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Don't like either, but this promo has been good and great last build up for their match. (Y)


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

DrPimper said:


> wow....the "You Can't Wrestle" chants are actually just really obnoxious and immature.
> 
> the Cena hate bandwagon is over, get over it you fat fucks, seriously, you're not "cool" or "hardcore" for doing it
> 
> ...


this

.....


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Batista is really good at his job!

Ask Melina, Kelly Kelly, Maryse and the other divas in the back.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh Cena just shut the fuck up and take another beatdown....


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> TNA main event just ended. it was pretty awesome. how is the promo?


Better than TNA that's for sure.


----------



## DrPimper (Jan 4, 2010)

wait....seriously guys...what the fuck? Cena wrestlers better than Batista ....are they retarded?


no seriously

are they?


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Well Cena ruined this promo


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ruiner said:


> Better than TNA that's for sure.





Truth!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Monster's Boss said:


> This is why I don't like Cena.


me either. i used to in 2003, but now... merchandise whore


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

This is really good


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Great Muta said:


> I understand they are trying to add a storyline to the feud but this shit is just fucking boring.


I like that everyone was loving Batista talking and saying how awesome he was and then Cena comes out and kills it lol!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

That's right! Cena is a corporate creation! What terrible security : )

Whoever wrote that last Cena promo, honestly his delivery was good but it didn't really make a since lick of sense. And the transition from doubt to confidence was just so random. But as long as the kids buy it, it's good enough.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You're nothing!!!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

cena a corporate creation awesome line


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Batista is really good at his job!
> 
> Ask Melina, Kelly Kelly, Maryse and the other divas in the back.


say what you want about melina, kelly kelly, and gail kim...but u take that back about maryse!


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

DrPimper said:


> wait....seriously guys...what the fuck? Cena wrestlers better than Batista ....are they retarded?
> 
> 
> no seriously
> ...


nah just smarks trying to act cool.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> "Can't wait to main event Wrestlemania and continue to be the top guy in the company" probably.


or, "i just can't wait to get my paycheck... which is bigger than all of theirs combined."


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

Batista tries so hard to act badass he's such a little bitch.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What a suprise Cena destroyed the security...


----------



## jml90 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow no one saw THAT coming............


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Someone needs to tell this crowd that it's 2010 not 2006.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

only charles robinson could defuse the situation


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

LMAO. What an awful ending.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

He will not slay the animal! I believe in Batista!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Not gonna lie, that was a pretty bad ending.... I'd have preferred Beth vs Vickie


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

I could not care less about the Cena/Batista feud.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

cena's a big version of hornswoggle but without the annoying grunts.


----------



## Shawn817 (Sep 8, 2009)

this kinda seems like a wannabe Rock/Austin


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

cena did ruin that promo. he used to be so much better on the mic. i truly believe he has become the person who can no longer seperate himself from the mask of his character. that was a terrible promo by cena.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

gatorca14 said:


> LMAO. What an awful ending.


I am guessing you did not hear about how that TNA PPV ended. That was awful.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> I am guessing you did not hear about how that TNA PPV ended. That was awful.




If it involved hulk hogan I bet I can tell you why


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Was i Dreaming or did i not see Horns?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> I am guessing you did not hear about how that TNA PPV ended. That was awful.


Not a fan of Wolfe, Flair, and Styles getting sucked into the vortex under the ring? :lmao


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

This feud has no legs. I have no interest.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

No Hornswoggle?.. There goes the ratings.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

legendkiller291 said:


> Batista tries so hard to act badass he's such a little bitch.


I disagree.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> If it involved hulk hogan I bet I can tell you why


It also involved a hole in the ring.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Leechmaster said:


> I could not care less about the Cena/Batista feud.


besides the promos i agree. more interested in the legacy and undertaker/hbk


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> It also involved a hole in the ring.




Ultimate Warrior is coming!


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

I must admit, I'm actually pretty interested in this Cena/Batista feud and I'm not really into either of those guys. Batista is definitely letting his brighter colours show with his heel persona.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The_Jiz said:


> This feud has no legs. I have no interest.


You obviously missed the other promo they had before this, this feud has legs believe me or maybe you didn't see their Summerslam match. Did you also miss the video recap packages?


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Nobody captures the essence of a douchebaggish buttseck pirate space cowboy quite like Dave Batista.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Someone needs to get a gif of Batista acting like a Cena fan. Shit's hilarious.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> besides the promos i agree. more interested in the legacy and undertaker/hbk


No, even the promos are garbage. 

Batista is still mediocre on the mic, but people love him because he's a heel...most of this forum is a heel hotbed, so it's to be expected.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Did anyone else immediately think of the Austin/Rock brawl before Mania? And how it was a thousand times better executed?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

i felt embarrassed for every fan that was chanting you cant wrestle during that promo.



The_Jiz said:


> This feud has no legs.


yeah that's probably why it has the more heat than any of the other fueds.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> You obviously missed the other promo they had before this, this feud has legs believe me or maybe you didn't see their Summerslam match. Did you also miss the video recap packages?


How could he? There's a Cena/Batista video package shown every freaking show, sometimes two or three times an episode.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Imao Cena got Booooooed like no other when he came into the ring
then the you cant wrestle chants.
Just turn this guy heel already no one likes super baby face cena anymore.

That was an amazing promo until Cena ruined it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Someone needs to get a gif of Batista acting like a Cena fan. Shit's hilarious.


It so is! I was like omg Dave, you are awesome!


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Great raw I am sooooo pumped for mania right now!


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

Leechmaster said:


> No, even the promos are garbage.
> 
> Batista is still mediocre on the mic, but people love him because he's a heel...most of this forum is a heel hotbed, so it's to be expected.




Its obvious that Batista has improved a lot on the mic in the past few weeks.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Did anyone else immediately think of the Austin/Rock brawl before Mania? And how it was a thousand times better executed?


I did think of Rock/Austin during that, but I still preferred their brawl over Cena/Batista.


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm sorry but the people bitching about how "bad" the Batista/Cena feud is need to shut the hell up. This is exactly how a feud between the two of them needed to be, it seems like a WrestleMania worthy main event, the story is what it needs to be, and Batista is finally heel. It's a really good feud and in my opinion people are just bitter about it because the WWE title and John Cena involved.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

you people must be insane. that was a fucking awesome way to end an awesome RAW. batista was gold on the mic, pure GOLD. cena wasn't bad until he got real happy all of a sudden.. which was weird but ok. 

those stupid fans chanting "you cant wrestle" pretty much annoyed me. 

cena/batista is a great feud with plenty of history and it absolutely does have legs.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> Ultimate Warrior is coming!


It's has offically become WCW 2000, if that happens.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Batista has always been fake. No one is more of a paper champion/corporate marketed fake than him. 

He has been fake as a face and he is fake as a heel.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Someone needs to get a gif of Batista acting like a Cena fan. Shit's hilarious.


damn, i missed that part.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Did anyone else immediately think of the Austin/Rock brawl before Mania? And how it was a thousand times better executed?


That was badass, Rock/Austin wouldn't have had this loss of confidence shit that we're fed with Cena now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cena's nothing but a giant advertisement, he comes to the ring with every inch of his body covered in Cena merchandise, why dont they just make some Cena socks for him to wear with his shoes.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ruiner said:


> Its obvious that Batista has improved a lot on the mic in the past few weeks.


Yeah, i posted this earlier, it's clear to see he's improved.


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

ShyBiSkye said:


> I'm sorry but the people bitching about how "bad" the Batista/Cena feud is need to shut the hell up. This is exactly how a feud between the two of them needed to be, it seems like a WrestleMania worthy main event, the story is what it needs to be, and Batista is finally heel. It's a really good feud and in my opinion people are just bitter about it because the WWE title and John Cena involved.


Agreed if you want really bad feuds go watch TNA.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

That promo was awkward like crazy when Cena was getting booed so i didnt even bother watching :flip


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> i felt embarrassed for every fan that was chanting you cant wrestle during that promo.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that's probably why it has the more heat than any of the other fueds.


Go ahead lower your standards.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

The_Jiz said:


> Go ahead lower your standards.


what?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> i felt embarrassed for every fan that was chanting you cant wrestle during that promo.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that's probably why it has the more heat than any of the other fueds.


Give it a rest some will never warm to Cena that is why they chant it.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Cena's nothing but a giant advertisement, he comes to the ring with every inch of his body covered in Cena merchandise, why dont they just make some Cena socks for him to wear with his shoes.


this.^^ plus, vince might just do that.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I like the feud overall, just thought it was a weak segment tonight. Doesn't make me less excited to see the match though. Gonna rewatch Raw in full tomorrow but from what I saw, pretty solid.
Oh, and you don't have to like Cena, but chanting "You Can't Wrestle" is fucking retarded at this point. This isn't 2006.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ShyBiSkye said:


> I'm sorry but the people bitching about how "bad" the Batista/Cena feud is need to shut the hell up. This is exactly how a feud between the two of them needed to be, it seems like a WrestleMania worthy main event, the story is what it needs to be, and *Batista is finally heel*. It's a really good feud and in my opinion people are just bitter about it because the WWE title and John Cena involved.


Batista seems so natural as a heel. It must be his inner-asshole speaking.


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Cena's nothing but a giant advertisement, he comes to the ring with every inch of his body covered in Cena merchandise, why dont they just make some Cena socks for him to wear with his shoes.


Yeah cant think of anybody else who had a lot of merch..., oh wait yes I can.

Hogan
Rock
Austin
HHH
Jeff Hardy

Shall I continue?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Good Raw. Can't believe Randy Orton is a face now. He even pumped up the crowd.

Batista is the man!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> damn, i missed that part.


Well, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Give it a rest some will never warm to Cena that is why they chant it.


"warming to cena" and chanting something that makes no sense and makes you look like an idiot are two different things.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

"You cant wrestle"???

:lmao

Morons.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Orton, as a face, bores me so far. I hope that changes.


And yeah the, "You can't wrestle" chants were just morons advertising their ignorance. I laugh at them.*


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> warming to cena and chanting something that makes no sense and makes you look like an idiot are two different things.


What I don't get is why they do it, do think it makes them look 'cool' or like some sort of wrestling expert?

The promo was ruined by the fans not Cena.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Chating "You Can't Wrestle" at Cena in 2010 is pathetic. Dumbass idiots almost ruined a good segment again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ruiner said:


> Yeah cant think of anybody else who had a lot of merch..., oh wait yes I can.
> 
> Hogan
> Rock
> ...


Ya but those guys usualy just wore there shirt's unlike Cena who wears shirt's, hats, wristbands, armbands. I know Hogan did and he was a big advertisement too just like Cena.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

nothing will top the heat cena got here :lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5NPVl26C6A


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Orton, as a face, bores me so far. I hope that changes.
> 
> 
> And yeah the, "You can't wrestle" chants were just morons advertising their ignorance. I laugh at them.*


Im a longtine Orton mark and im like whats his character now he cant do the things he was doing as a heel with The Viper character as a face. His just a serious face thats it and when his making his comeback he does that weird head shaking lmao

Those "You cant wrestle chants" what a fucking joke, there are laughable cause there a fucking joke.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

maybe the fans saw the great khali and the chants were directed at him


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Orton, as a face, bores me so far. I hope that changes.
> 
> 
> And yeah the, "You can't wrestle" chants were just morons advertising their ignorance. I laugh at them.*


but it's true though


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Ruiner said:


> Agreed if you want really bad feuds go watch TNA.


So now here come the guys who say you don't like such in such feuds leave or watch TNA. Pretty much most of the build up for Wrestlemania has been below average this year. It feels like these guys are just going though the motions.


----------



## Legendary Ora (Apr 23, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Orton, as a face, bores me so far. I hope that changes.
> 
> 
> And yeah the, "You can't wrestle" chants were just morons advertising their ignorance. I laugh at them.*


It was pretty ignorant and ridiculous that after the fans chanted Cena like a pack of wolves, they went straight to "You can't wrestle" chants.

But honestly, the pop of the night by far was when Orton was preparing for his RKO, slamming the floor. My surround sound was loud as hell.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> maybe the fans saw the great khali and the chants were directed at him


:lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Azuran said:


> Chating "You Can't Wrestle" at Cena in 2010 is pathetic. Dumbass idiots almost ruined a good segment again.


IMO the segment went downhill after Cena opened his mouth.
I'd like to see all the people who think Cena can't wrestle try to wrestle and see how good they are.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Azuran said:


> Chating "You Can't Wrestle" at Cena in 2010 is pathetic. Dumbass idiots almost ruined a good segment again.


It is pathetic, they did nearly ruin the segment but Cena pulled it back. I have a bad feeling now that they will be the same stupid chants in the mania match with Cena/Batista.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Some of you people are completely fucking insane. That was a awesome RAW. Jesus, I swear...some of you fucking idiots wouldn't know what wrestling is if it hit you upside your fat ass. WM has an incredible bard this year, the best in years. As a WRESTLING fan (and not a 15 year old Miz mark that thinks I know ho to run wrestling show) i'm pumped for Mania.


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Ya but those guys usualy just wore there shirt's unlike Cena who wears shirt's, hats, wristbands, armbands. I know Hogan did and he was a big advertisement too just like Cena.




Hardy also has those wristbands, Rock sometime wore a brahma bull hat if i remember correctly. Austin had his lether jacket and the smoking skull belt, HHH also had his own hat and don't forget all the DX merch, speaking of DX you could also add HBK to that list.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Pretty much most of the build up for Wrestlemania has been below average this year. It feels like these guys are just going though the motions.


cant say i agree with any of this. of the big matches i'd say only jericho/edge has underwhelming build.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Ya but those guys usualy just wore there shirt's unlike Cena who wears shirt's, hats, wristbands, armbands. I know Hogan did and he was a big advertisement too just like Cena.


Hardy had the armbands too. And I'm pretty sure most of the big merch guys have worn things like hats too. And lets not forget


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> So now here come the guys who say you don't like such in such feuds leave or watch TNA. Pretty much most of the build up for Wrestlemania has been below average this year. It feels like these guys are just going though the motions.




Im glad Im not the only one who feels this. Edge and Jericho should be a feud for the ages. But instead of using their former tag team, jerichos leaving edge for big show and blaming him for getting hurt, their feud is based around a generic and poorly done finisher. Vince and Bret Hart is just a massive utter disappointment. Why the hell is triple h and sheamus even on the card? 

Some parts of WM look AWESOME. Namely cm punk/mysterio, and hbk/taker. But the rest is just boring build. I have no doubt the night itself will be awesome as the card on paper is 5 stars. The build though is crap


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> "warming to cena" and chanting something that makes no sense and makes you look like an idiot are two different things.


They chat it because they don't like the guy simple as that. It will follow him around the rest of his career.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Orton, as a face, bores me so far. I hope that changes.
> 
> 
> And yeah the, "You can't wrestle" chants were just morons advertising their ignorance. I laugh at them.*


That's why they should have had Ted and Cody as the faces. Orton is a pretty bland character already, heel or face IMO. And I can't imagine how the hell long can they keep Orton as a face?


----------



## irabu (Nov 6, 2009)

Batista is now the second highest trending topic on Twitter, hah!


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

v1mattitude said:


> but it's true though


Yeah, and he was stood in the same ring as Batista, who's quite clearly the excellence of execution :no:


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Well...Cena is good on the mic, BUT....It's true Cena sucks ass in the ring and only looks good in certain ppvs that his opponents who face him let him look good. Truth is he's a stale character. Boring ass cheesy goofy face. 

Raw sucked tonight and imagine after Mania how it's going to do. Thumbs down tonight for Raw.


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

The Hardcore Show said:


> So now here come the guys who say you don't like such in such feuds leave or watch TNA. Pretty much most of the build up for Wrestlemania has been below average this year. It feels like these guys are just going though the motions.


Whats wrong with that? you or obvioulsy not giving them a chance so leave or watch something else.

And I don't know what you're watching but the last few weeks have been the best WM build up in a long time (except for Edge-Jericho)


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Well...Cena is good on the mic, BUT....It's true Cena sucks ass in the ring and only looks good in certain ppvs that his opponents who face him let him look good. Truth is he's a stale character. Boring ass cheesy goofy face.
> 
> Raw sucked tonight and imagine after Mania how it's going to do. Thumbs down tonight for Raw.


Some people are never happy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Hardy had the armbands too. And I'm pretty sure most of the big merch guys have worn things like hats too. And lets not forget


Ya DX but they made fun of it all the time by saying go to wwe shop.com and pick it up whereas Cena tries to act all super serious while covered in his goofy orange merchandise.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> nothing will top the heat cena got here :lmao
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5NPVl26C6A


Don't even have to click it to know its ONS06 lol



Legendary Ora said:


> It was pretty ignorant and ridiculous that after the fans chanted Cena like a pack of wolves, they went straight to "You can't wrestle" chants.
> 
> But honestly, the pop of the night by far was when Orton was preparing for his RKO, slamming the floor. My surround sound was loud as hell.


Hell yes. The crowd was on fire for RKO tonight. He better whip out the LK pose Sunday


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> cant say i agree with any of this. of the big matches i'd say only jericho/edge has underwhelming build.


Even though last years event sucked the build up for HBK/Undertaker was better, as bad as the match was Triple H/Orton was great going in to it. Hell even some bits of Cena/Edge/Big Show where pretty good. I am sorry but I have not gotten the feeling this is suppose to be the biggest show of the year. The card looks good but the road was been very underwhelming this year.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Ruiner said:


> Some people are never happy.


Actually there are times that Raw is awesome, just not tonight.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

It was decent show. I don't get why Orton has been made to look quite weak the past couple weeks. His face run hasn't really started off the way I had imagined. The Cena/Batista promo wasn't their best but it worked for what is was. Batista really plays the heel role well, but the idiotic crowd really ruined the segment. And seriosuly, the guest host is on air for like five minutes, why do they even still need them?!


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> That's why they should have had Ted and Cody as the faces. Orton is a pretty bland character already, heel or face IMO. And I can't imagine how the hell long can they keep Orton as a face?


People like Orton. The WWE listened to the fans for once and are giving them what they want.

No one in their right mind would cheer Cody and Ted over Orton.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> That's why they should have had Ted and Cody as the faces. Orton is a pretty bland character already, heel or face IMO. And I can't imagine how the hell long can they keep Orton as a face?


You don't need to do anything. Just keep him powerful and he'll be over. 

Honestly he needs some brute behind his viper thing or else his slow methotical, cold calculating, pacing techniques are useless if they don't get the job done 90% of the time. 

And why does HHH need to promote his stupid feud over another feud.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Ruiner said:


> Whats wrong with that? you or obvioulsy not giving them a chance so leave or watch something else.
> 
> And I don't know what you're watching but the last few weeks have been the best WM build up in a long time (except for Edge-Jericho)


As bad as last year's show was the build up was better like I said before. The event itself has the chance to be very good but the road to Wrestlemania has not been as interesting as it's been in years past.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Actually there are times that Raw is awesome, just not tonight.


Raw's great anytime the Bella whores and Hornswoggle dont show up.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I stopped listening to people saying Cena can't wrestle around 2006. I suggest others (who agree) do the same.


----------



## Ruiner (Mar 17, 2009)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Even though last years event sucked the build up for HBK/Undertaker was better, as bad as the match was Triple H/Orton was great going in to it. Hell even some bits of Cena/Edge/Big Show where pretty good. I am sorry but I have not gotten the feeling this is suppose to be the biggest show of the year. The card looks good but the road was been very underwhelming this year.


If this was a couple of weeks ago I would have agreed but all the feuds have gotten a lot more interesting as of late especially Punk/Mysterio and HHH/Sheamus.


----------



## Legendary Ora (Apr 23, 2005)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Hell yes. The crowd was on fire for RKO tonight. He better whip out the LK pose Sunday


First punt of the year better be at 'mania 26! 

...or I riot!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ruiner said:


> If this was a couple of weeks ago I would have agreed all the feuds have gotten a lot more interesting as of late especially Punk/Mysterio and HHH/Sheamus.


I agree all the feuds are really good this year except Jericho/Edge and the tag title match. All the mid card matche's are way better than Edge/Jericho because all there feud is about is Edge hitting the spear.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Raw's great anytime the Bella whores and Hornswoggle dont show up.


Which means it's only great once in a long while lol


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Invincible Hohenheim said:


> I stopped listening to people saying Cena can't wrestle around 2006. I suggest others (who agree) do the same.


I never thought that chant would still get under people's skin. I am sure some people believe it but some just like to chant it because they don't like the guy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Which means it's only great once in a long while lol


No sometime's it can be good even with them on it but its great anytime there not.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> It's has offically become WCW 2000, if that happens.


That was in 1998, not 2000.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Azuran said:


> People like Orton. The WWE listened to the fans for once and are giving them what they want.
> 
> No one in their right mind would cheer Cody and Ted over Orton.


No shit, I know people like Orton. Just to me, I find him boring though. Well, they certainly aren't getting heat after their little promo. 

Hey, if the fans went crazy for Henry when he pinned Orton, it can still worked for these two.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I said before that I really wish I liked Cena the wrestler. I have a lot of respect for him as a man and as a worker, but I just cannot manage to work up any interest or excitement for him. It is a shame too, because I know he will be around a long time. Hopefully someday I can trick myself into enjoying him. The IWC is like any other sheltered clique, there are trends. The trend now is to defend Cena. Hope I can join you guys in that, or I guess just go on several years more being more or less ambivalent towards him. His matches, his promos, his goofy t-shirts are just bland to me.

The reason I mention all this again is I want to be fair about where I am coming from when I say that I did not mind the crowd voicing their opinion. I wish for more chants and signs and personality in the fans, not less. Obviously this is all just my perspective on it.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Cena didn't come out to that big of a pop
Got boos and then the you cant wrestle chants. 
His character is boring and hes in desperate need of a heel turn.
No one stays face for 5 years straight.

If you look at it Orton and Kingston got bigger pops than Cena. There is definitely a problem.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WCW Rules said:


> That was in 1998, not 2000.


Oh shit, my error. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> Cena didn't come out to that big of a pop
> Got boos and then the you cant wrestle chants.
> His character is boring and hes in desperate need of a heel turn.
> No one stays face for 5 years straight.
> ...


Batista stayed face for almost 5 years though.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

And so ends RAW's Road to Wrestlemania. I thought the build up for Wrestlemania was sufficient, and Im looking forward to this Sunday. 

Now... There's a keyword I used in that sentence... Sufficient... you see, yes, the build up is sufficient... but that's all it is. It wasn't anything special; there was nothing... extra. It was OK, but it wasn't like "Austin drives a beer truck into the areana and soaks down the Coperation with beer". I think the WWE has been missing that element for a some time now... that little something "extra" that makes you say "OMG, I NEED TO SEE THAT!!!".

So yea, good RAW, but I wish it left us with a "OMG" moment, right before Wrestlemania.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> As bad as last year's show was the build up was better like I said before. The event itself has the chance to be very good but the road to Wrestlemania has not been as interesting as it's been in years past.


this years build completely obliterates last years build.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> this years build completely obliterates last years build.


How? Just the build up alone.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This build up has been very week if you ask me.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I loved RAW from start to finish. My favorite part was definitely the Batista/Cena promo. I mean could Batista be any more awesome? 

The only thing I disliked about RAW was the Kane/Rose backstage segment. How corny.

Fantastic RAW heading into WM 26, which I feel will be the best one in a while.

Now excuse me while I go watch TNA on my DVR


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> How? Just the build up alone.


hardy/hardy build was awful, cena/edge/show build was awful, hhh/orton went WAY downhill after the steph/orton kiss segment, taker/hbk is better this year, and i dont even remember anything else that was on the card.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MrWalsh said:


> Cena didn't come out to that big of a pop
> Got boos and then the you cant wrestle chants.
> His character is boring and hes in desperate need of a heel turn.
> No one stays face for 5 years straight.
> ...





I hope you are joking because Cena consistently gets the biggest crowd reaction.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

There were a couple segments that dragged, Pete Rose annoyed me and added nothing, and the womens segment was worthless, but overall I thought the show was fine, and the build for Mania as a whole continued to be good. I'm a little afraid what's going to happen next Monday. They better have the next PPV planned before then and figure out one of the reasons their product has been much better the last couple months is because they've had a clear direction.

The opening with Michaels was another good promo and another good video package for that feud. Pete Rose coming out took away from it a bit. Michaels/Kane later was fine for what it was.

Miz vs. Morrison was a fun little match. I'm still not really looking forward to that tag match, but I don't completely dread it after that match.

Kofi vs. Kozlov wasn't much. I'm still amazed how little I care about MITB even though I know it'll most likely be a really good match.

I do care about MITB more than Triple H/Sheamus and the Legacy triple threat, particularly the latter. It could be the fact that, again, I don't care about those two programs or the fact I'm tired of handicap matches, but I didn't think the 2-on-3 match was all that interesting.

The Bret/Vince segment was good. I'm glad they got that thing back on track last week after that string of three or so bad promos and angles. The match or rather 'match' won't be much and could be sad in some ways depending on how long they go and what smoke and mirrors they use, but minus the three segments leading up to the contract signing where Bret was faking the injury, I thought they did a fairly good job, even if it was not as good as I thought it'd be when Bret's return was first announced.

The Cena/Batista segment was alright (Batista's opening was great but the segment was dragged down somewhat once Cena came out), but it was not as good as some of their great promos the last few weeks.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

> There hasn’t been this much animosity between partners since Tiger Woods’ last marriage counseling session.


Dunno if its been said yet or not, but the above quote was from WWE.com talking about the 3-2 handicap match. lol.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

I thought it was a pretty good Raw.

- They did a great job on really getting Orton over as a face.
- Excellent promo by Cody and Ted.
- Sheamus looked strong. He's getting better every week.
- I'm pleased that Kofi is in MITB.
- Decent little match between Miz/Morrison. The tag match should be a decent bit of filler at 'Mania.
- Good promo by Bret. They've really picked this angle up in the last few weeks.
- Shawn/Taker stuff was great. I'm so excited for this match now.
- Fantastic Batista promo. It dragged a little when Cena came out. It's a shame that they had to put up with bullshit from the crowd.

Overall I can't really complain about the show. It finished off everything nicely going into 'Mania.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

why enter Fagston into the MitB? FFS


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Did anyone hear King giving Cole a telling off for interrupting him? It was during the Shawn Michaels match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TJTheGr81 said:


>


DX shilling merch FTW!

Raw was pretty darn good. I wish the 2 on 3 went a little longer. Orton owned when he got the hot tag. It was great to watch and the fans ate it up big time. I swear when he does the \_0_/ pose at Mania the place is going to go nuts.

While we're discussing it, I think I actually prefer last years build and that's mostly because I think HHH/Orton was better than everything we have got this year. I'm talking strictly about the build here though. And even in saying that, Cena/Batista has me interested and after Taker/HBK, it's the match I'm looking forward to the most. I couldn't even tell you what's going on with the WHC atm other than "Spear! Spear! Spear!" Cena/Batista > Edge/Jericho for me by a mile.

Vince coming out at the end of another cringeworthy Hart promo was awesome. "You're screwed!" So, somebody's interfering but who is it? Maybe it's HHH? That way he can turn heel (but not agasint Shawn) and then he can turn back just in time for their match at Mania next year? I don't know. Somebody's interfering though.

Well, while I feel that the show was missing that "OMFG WRESTLEMANIA IS ON FUCKING SUNDAY!" moment, I'm still hyped because I'm going! So, all I have to say is OMFG WRESTLEMANIA IS ON FUCKING SUNDAY! I hope all those that are going have a great time and to those watching at home - ha! I'm joking lol. Enjoy the show.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Bret was going along with the "What?" chants pretty well


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

damm that crowd ripped into Cena....bit awkward.

His character REALLY needs to change though. He is so damm stale.

As for the show, I honestly think so many of you are becoming very easily pleased, the past two weeks Ive seen countless people say it was a very good show....I am watching the same shows as you?

About 30% of the show is worth watching, the rest can just be skipped.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

I laughed out loud at the "you can't wrestle" chants. Cena's being all serious and then suddenly YOU CANT WRESTLE HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

I hate the what chants but yesterday they were funny as hell


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Punk_4_Life said:


> I laughed out loud at the "you can't wrestle" chants. Cena's being all serious and then suddenly YOU CANT WRESTLE HAHAHAHAHAHAHA





Punk_4_Life said:


> I hate the what chants but yesterday they were funny as hell


This forum has a edit button, use it.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I enjoyed the whole show top to bottom. 

The Batista/Cena promo was brilliant. Who would've thought Batista is actually interesting as a heel? It suits him perfectly. So all you see is dollar signs when you looks at the crowd Dave? Vince should give him a job in WWE corporate when he retires. 
I know people are shitting on Cena's side of the promo, but I thought how he expressed his emotions so passionately was amazing. Then the relief on his face as he realises to himself, Batista is beatable. The whole thing was played out really well in my eyes.

The Shawn/Taker interactions throughout the night were decent enough. I loved the video package of Shawn's career played at the start of the show. The production team do not get nearly enough credit for their packages.

The 2 on 3 handicap match was solid. Good to see the crowd go nuts for Orton. Here's my question though, how long till the IWC turns on Orton as a face and starts calling him SuperOrton? The Legacy promo was awesome beforehand. Rhodes particularly can really work a mic. That's my regret from this feud, one more promo from Legacy highlighting the personal animosity against Orton and the feud would've been amazing.

Everything else was really forgettable/things we've already seen before. That doesn't bother me though, they have no more story needed to tell. It did the job it intended to, it got me excited for WM so I found it enjoyable.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

STALKER said:


> This forum has a edit button, use it.


make me


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I still can't get over the fact that the ropes changed color.

The rest of the show was ok though. Can't say I gave it my undivided attention but I enjoyed what I saw.


----------



## NationOfViolence (Dec 28, 2009)

Honestly, despite my dislike for Cena I do show respect for his hard work and dedication to his craft. But I can honestly say he ruined that promo and he NEEDS a gimmick change of to turn, BAD. When he came out and gave the Tebow speech I felt like hurling. I've seen chick flicks with my girl that were less cheesy than that promo.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

NationOfViolence said:


> Honestly, despite my dislike for Cena I do show respect for his hard work and dedication to his craft. But I can honestly say he ruined that promo and he NEEDS a gimmick change of to turn, BAD. When he came out and gave the Tebow speech I felt like hurling. I've seen chick flicks with my girl that were less cheesy than that promo.


THIS /\/\
Tebow speech is exactly what it should be called.


----------



## Lucas McCoy (Mar 21, 2010)

Another solid raw this week I believe. The 2 on 3 match was actually very good I really enjoyed it. I do hope Orton turns face somewhere down the line but I believe Ted will leave Mania the face and Cody/Orton will be the heels.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

RAW was pretty good.

HBK promo was good, although Rose sounded pretty awkward at the end. Bret's promo was also pretty decent, made me think that there's defiantly going to be interference in the match at Mania...Hart Dynasty anyone? Then the Batista promo was great at the beginning, there seemed to be something off about it though when Cena came on, but it came off well in the end and made the slight possibility of Batista retaining seem real.

The Morrison/Miz match was good, although I didn't think they should have gave it away on TV. Nice to see Morrison getting his first clean win over Miz as a face. Don't see Truth/Morrison winning at Mania at all though. The handicap match was pretty good too, was happy to see the crowd so pro Orton, they went crazy when he was setting the RKO up. Both Legacy and Triple H/Sheamus has been build pretty well and I'm looking forward to both.

Overall though, pretty solid on the last week until Wrestlemania, I'm hyped for the show!


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Punk_4_Life said:


> make me


Immature much? He makes a valid point. One page is just full of you saying random shit about RAW spread over several posts, which makes no sense.

I enjoyed RAW. Legacy are still not very over though, it feels like people are booing them in a "GTFO off my TV" way instead of just normal heel heat.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Pretty decent RAW, Finally a Legacy promo, and a decent handicap match. But now we all know HHH and Orton are gonna win. I still hope it's Cody who's get being pinned by Orton. 
Why is Gail getting pinned and not the useless Eve? 

2 things I really hated about the show.
1. Undertaker in the HBK / Kane match. I'm getting sick of all the black-outs and the old guy gets in the ring thing. 
2. Batista, my god he;s horrible on the mic.

And Batista a great heel?? I can't see it. He's a very big strong guy, but got his ass beat by Rey Mysterio and now feuds with Superman Cena?? I'm not gonna watch that match.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Good RAW. Too many video packages, but it sold mania really well for me.

Dave Batista is *the* reason to watch RAW these days.


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

I've not read through 93 pages but is it me or did they change the ropes midway through the show? I'm sure i remember RAW opening with white ropes and theyre definitely red as of the Bret Hart promo, possibly before but thats when i took note of it lol

Edit: Lmfao i just checked page 92 and someone mentioned it :lmao


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

That was a good show I thought. Atleast, decent enough heading into the final week before WM:

I enjoyed the video package Taker "sent" to HBK. Their match could potentially steal the whole of WM...again. 

Morrison vs. Miz was a match I wasn't expecting, but I'm glad with how it went down for their tag match this Sunday. These two know eachother so well and the crowd was _hot_ for it. Good heat for Miz and an even better reaction throughout the match and especially at the end for Morrison. Fun match, I prefer their Bragging Rights bout though. Truth and Wisdom are looking like good threats for ShowMiz...Also, Truth sucks on commentary. Big Show owned him in that department. I'm still sticking with my prediction of ShowMiz retaining.

I almost got the feeling they were testing the waters for a Swagger face turn while he was on commentary. Guess we'll see.

Rhodes is really good on the mic. After WM, whatever the outcome, I hope he gets to chase and potentially get a reign with the US title or the IC title..depends which belts are on RAW. Good promo by Legacy. But what amazed me was how over Orton was during the match. I mean they're obviously turning him face but they've barely done anything with it. It's like the crowds are the ones responsible for it all. They were on _FIRE_ when Orton got in the ring. I didn't really like the way the match ended though with the Pump Kick...I suppose it was to make Sheamus looking strong heading into WM. Orton's and HHH's respected matches should be interesting.

HBK vs. Kane...My fave match of the night. Great stuff all around. I liked how Taker's chokeslam wasn't able to keep The Showstopper down. Their match is going to be epic, I'm looking forward to how they'll attempt to out do themselves with last years match. I'd give this match a ***.

Diva's tag match was a clusterfuck. 

Batista gave a good promo. But I was amazed at the boos for Cena let alone people chanting that he _still_ can't wrestle. Morons. Still, that didn't stop me from enjoying the whole thing. Heel Batista continues to impress. 

Bring on Wrestlemania.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Jethro said:


> Immature much? He makes a valid point. One page is just full of you saying random shit about RAW spread over several posts, which makes no sense.
> 
> I enjoyed RAW. Legacy are still not very over though, it feels like people are booing them in a "GTFO off my TV" way instead of just normal heel heat.


I was wathcing it and making comments at the same time. Boy you couldn't handle a fight with me so don't put your ass where it doesn't belong


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Batista: "All I see is dollar signs when I look at you people...with some of you a lot of dollar signs because I see a lot of fat people in the audience and I know you paid for 2 seats. Thank you very much."

Gold.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

really? I found it incredibly unfunny


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Good RAW. The Cena/Batista promo was the best part of the show and I think there feud has been booked really well. The same can be said for the HBK and Bret promos. I'm definitely looking forward to Sunday.


----------



## HeartbreakTriumph (Mar 18, 2010)

I didn't see a video package for HBK all I saw was a picture of Shawn and the 1985-2010 part.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

That crowd was definitely annoying last night. Im not one to pick on the crowd but two things stuck out to me: Some "BORING" chants during the promo with Ted and Cody. I thought it was an alright promo, as the whole Legacy storyline has been so far. Even though its a triple threat at Wrestlemania, and it looks as if its going to be more like a 2 on 1, there was a little tease there back and forth between Ted and Cody that they would wind up turning on each other this Sunday, at least thats what I got out of it. Second, I understand the Cena hate, I dont care for him personally, but chants of "YOU CANT WRESTLE" were not appropriate, especially during a promo. That aside, the show was average. You cant really expect much out of the last RAW before Wrestlemania other than filler and promos, which is a good thing. Vince coming out and just saying "This Sunday, you're screwed" was great. Didnt care much for Pete Rose, and the segment with him and Kane was kinda cheesy/cartoonish. The Kane/HBK match was done very well. Overall, nice buildup for Wrestlemania this Sunday.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

so when are they gonna release Kozlov? The guy dominated, then got dropped to the midcard, loses within 3 minutes on ECW and now loses to a midcarder within 2 minutes.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I thought it was another solid show last night and i suppose they done well to build to Mania again but i don't know? I was expecting something more. Definetely too many video packages.


----------



## Hairy Beard (Jan 15, 2006)

Man Batista has been stomping everybody in the promo department in the past few weeks. This heel turn has been the best thing ever for him.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Pretty decent RAW, Finally a Legacy promo, and a decent handicap match. *But now we all know HHH and Orton are gonna win.* I still hope it's Cody who's get being pinned by Orton.
> Why is Gail getting pinned and not the useless Eve?
> 
> 2 things I really hated about the show.
> ...


Not necessarily. HHH was made to look strong since he avoided the punt kick. So that makes you think Sheamus will win. On the other hand Orton was made to look weak, so he could win at Mania.


----------



## Jim131 (Apr 29, 2009)

Not a bad Raw but not nearly enough wrestling for my liking. I guess it was because (apart from Kofi in MITB) the whole Wrestlemania card was pretty much set last week and there wasn't really much left for anyone to say.

That said, my fave bits - 

Mid Carders getting Mic time, 
The Spear getting it's own Promo, highlighting how noone does it like Edge...and then Batista being shown doing one in the very next promo. 
Pete Rose and Kane's fight (even though it was a little bit rapey), 
Cole saying the word "intenserer", and "you've gotta be kitten me". 
Cena describing Batista as "fabulous"
The fancy new Camera angles.

If HBK/Taker isn't the main event on Sunday then someone on the booking staff should be shot, literally taken outside and shot.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Pretty decent RAW, Finally a Legacy promo, and a decent handicap match. But now we all know HHH and Orton are gonna win. I still hope it's Cody who's get being pinned by Orton.
> Why is Gail getting pinned and not the useless Eve?
> 
> 2 things I really hated about the show.
> ...


LMFAO. did he REALLY just say batista sucked on the mic? after that promo last night? after that promo a coupl
e of weeks ago?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Did anyone notice the cameraman in the ring in the reflection of Bret hart's sunglasses? lol


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

septurum said:


> Batista: "All I see is dollar signs when I look at you people...with some of you a lot of dollar signs because I see a lot of fat people in the audience and I know you paid for 2 seats. Thank you very much."
> 
> Gold.


i absolutely hate his in ring work, but he's been getting damn good on the mic


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Another good RAW, and again an AWESOME promo by Batista. He totally owns Cena.


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

I really hope they dont close out Wrestlemania with Batista v Cena if Cena is going to win, it'd be a total buzzkill for me, i'd much rather them close the show with Edge v Jericho or even HBK v Taker.


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

Jim131 said:


> Not a bad Raw but not nearly enough wrestling for my liking. I guess it was because (apart from Kofi in MITB) the whole Wrestlemania card was pretty much set last week and there wasn't really much left for anyone to say.
> 
> That said, my fave bits -
> 
> ...


Lol! I agree


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone think Batista has a chance on Sunday? Mainly due to the fact that it seems so blatantly obvious that Cena will win??


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I think Batista does have a chance without a doubt. Cena is certainly the favourite and the obvious choice to win but it wouldn't surprise me entirely if Batista won it.


----------

